# Loz's Progress



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

The time has come to put on of these up here for ridicule and comment, ive been keeping a log for about a year but its always good to have comments and other points of view, been trainng now for 19 months with weights solid but have been running for years mainly outdoors.

Train at home and have various bits of kit, marcy dip station,powertech leverage gym, various db and barbells,balls weight belts lots of kit and growing hopefully with this posting i will stick to more progressive weight regimes as sometimes can be a little stale when no ones watching and may help perk things up or thats what im hoping so all comment welcome.

Currently doing a split workout as follows

Monday legs and Shoulder

Tuesday Run

Wednesday Chest and Triceps

Thursday Run

Friday Back and Biceps

Saturday Rest

Sunday Run Sometimes Rest Depending on how i feel

Have posted a few vids up for form pointers and has really worked well so putting up my regular workouts may also help too =-)

I Believe the runnning i do can hamper gains but overall seems to be going in the right direction, Weight As of today is 205lbs and fluctuates between 200-205, diet is fairly good i aim for 7 meals a day but the qtys in grams can vary i am a pig =-)

7.00am breakfast is whey shake, alpen with milk non added sugar , 2 whole eggs

10.00 am 150+g basmati rice/tin of tuna 30g or turkey mince

12.30 pm 100g basmati rice/tuna or mince

3.00pm almonds banana, proteinn shake or wholemeal sandwich with peanut butter

6.30pm either beef/mackerel/salmon/turkey mince with either baked pots or greens beans

9.00pm almonds and anything i can find in the fridge but not too fatty

always have a shake half hour before bed mainly pro6 and leucine if i remember

So hopefully i can stick too updating this on a regular basis


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Legs and shoulders today

squats 10xwu bar 10x100 10x120 10x120

standing calf raises 10x120 10x120 10x130

leg extensions 10x40 10x50 10x60 7X70

bent over lateral raises 10x12.5 x4

db shoulder press seated [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

leverage shoulder press rear [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

db side lateral raises [email protected] both arms together

pressed more with shoulders and wanted to really exhaust them today as felt i have not been working them as hard recently


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good going on the squatting man!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good man Loz. Looking forward to following your progress.

Just out of interest, you ever squatted properly in a gym using the rack? Be interested to know how it compares to what you're doing now.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Following dorsals comment how do you squat now ?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for comments lads still using the leverage bar so effectively like using a smith machine but the bar weight is about 10-15kg which I have not accounted for , just plates. keeps my toes behind my knees and allows good depth but I'm sure balance is sacrificed and will pay dearly when on a squat rack strength will be there due to depth balance will be interesting to say the least

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

squat vid leverage - YouTube

Like that Jordan...

Good to see another journal lozza, get some pics up we need a bit of fresh meat to perve on!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting machine lol.

I reckon you'll notice hell of a difference from that machine to an oly bar squat rack. That's almost like a reverse hack squat


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

as jordan says...... i reckon with the leverage machine you could shift far more weight than off a cage with a barbell. thats not a dig mate, i really fancy a bash on one of them bits of kit too see what i can shift. your working weights are quite close to mine bud so would be interesting to see how the 2 methods compare.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

With this you can squat heavier I've done 140 x5 before but I agree the machine does allow you to keep form And keeps you in the right position I'm going to go to a local gym at some point to have a go and see how I get on but this also allows you to get real low but taking the balance out of the equation but hopefully with the extra weight over time should out me in good stead or that's what I'm hoping ,however it does work the legs something rotten but for longevity its good not to get too used to one method thanks tho for reading guys and comments

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

6 BCAAs+Bottle Lucozade sport lite

Then Run along the Canal In Derbyshire Up too the River Trent and back again 4 miles total time 34.45 in the blistering heat nearly killed me found it really hard after legs yesterday always hard after legs

6 BCAA+ build andRecover after then put the baked pots in the oven while i cooled down

going to be trying these to see if they build up stamina they have been proven too so going to try them out as want to improve my running times and the hot weather coming so good time to train harder

View attachment 3655


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest & Ticeps Today took some Jack3d 2 scoops and 2 tabs kre alk 3g

chest dips firstly [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

skull crushers [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

db incline press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 8th

tricep dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 9th

Flat bench press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] put wrong plates on thought the first set was 70

incline flyes db [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] struggles with these today

tricep pushdowns [email protected] [email protected] form struggled toward end so left it at that

All done just under an hour protein shake after with some kre alk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What's the difference between your che and tricep dips buddy? Are the numbers +kgs added?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Ben With Chest i bring my legs forward and head forward engaging the chest with tri dips just remain straight with legs back knees bent and head straight, i use some 3 kg weighted leg straps then take them of and use a belt and put the plates on the belt just use the 3kg to warm up really


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Only on Tapatalk but bi's looking good dude!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

had to give you a little cheeky pic now and then keep the pervs interested cheers bud


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Much better dude, no offence to the cat...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice corona Mexican pine bed in the background to...lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

god youve got good eye sight lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol i used to work in a furniture shop!..sold loads of that stuff


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

its crap ive had to fix it twice now gonnna need a replacement soon


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah its a budget range..bad for the center rail snapping.

Get yourself a solid oak bed..my old work does internet sales and the prices are pretty good

blackbridge furnishings.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Yeah its a budget range..bad for the center rail snapping.
> 
> Get yourself a solid oak bed..my old work does internet sales and the prices are pretty good
> 
> blackbridge furnishings.


Lmao you've still got it Brocky  ha


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

6BCAA+luco lite + 2xcordyceps caps

went for run 4.00 miler again found it really hard in this heat realy zapped my energy 35.46 time but felt great after , still trying to shake this slight cold ive got not making things easier in this heat

then build and recover and 6 BCAA after


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

6XBCAA +2 Scoops Jack3d +3g Kre Alk + 2 Caps Cordyceps

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed 5th grip went totally knacked

Close grip pull ups weighted [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat pull downs [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] then failed

Bicep Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Ez Drag Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over Dumbell Rows [email protected] x3

6BCAA+ Build & Recover

Really Good workout stamina felt much better today deadlift pregressing well i presume due to better form as lower back feels much stronger whole workout took just under 90 mins

Bicep curls need work as feel they are lagging


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

check out these bad boys haile gabriselasse wore these when he broke the world marathon record light as a feather another pair of trainers for the running massive

View attachment 3662


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

They look too new to have run a marathon


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

6BCAA+Cordycepsx2 2 Scoops Superpumpmax +3g kre alk

Legs & Shoulders

Squats powertec bar [email protected] wu [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Shoulder Press Seated [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] f5

One Arm Side Laterals [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent Over Laterals [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

lev bar reverse shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

6BCAA+B&R

Sides just below my chest are aching now right around my mid rift after squats, first time for this ?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

6xBCAA+CORDYCEPS

Squats [email protected] wu [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] lev bar

Calf Raises Standing [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Shoulder Press Seated [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb Broke the bench on the left side cheap crap marcy ****e ******** ply

Bent Over Lat Raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Side Lateral Raises Both Arms Together [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lev Bar rev Shoulder Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb

b&r+bcaa

Good Rest as been on Mates stag do in spain back yesterday and shoulders are getting stronger doing two pressing movements so please with the way this is going as side laterals are also coming on too


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Nice shoes mate And nice lifting


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers meeks slowly but surely mate

4 mile run today in the rain 37 mins crap time but was going to be with a week off from cardio


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

You will be picking up the burds with them shoes old ya


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ha yeah not likely more running in the opposite direction


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

good progress, trainers are nice!! You wont have trouble being seen in the dark !!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers jackal your not wrong about the colour got a matching t shirt too

Chest Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb

Ez Tricep Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on tenth

DB Incline Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb

Overhead DB tricep Extension [email protected] x4

Incline Flyes [email protected] x 4

Flet Bench Lev Bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] shot doing these last will move them next workout

Tricep Pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Good workout put too much into start of workout and didnt have enough strength for press after a few days off


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back & Bi's

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] rested after 7th for a few minutes on last set as was totally knacked

Close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hammer curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over db rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Close Grip Ez curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Grip Lat pull downs [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cross body hammer curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lev bar shrugs [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Good workout but felt really tired this week sweat was pouring out of me felt better when it was finished deads really done me in


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

A other good work out lozza mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers bro ****in knackered early night tonight with film as gotta help a friend move tommorow i love your avi mate lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm with Meeky :thumb

Good workout there and I know what you mean about deads.

They really drain me, there is so much of you body involved in them which is why they are one of the best over all builders.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks bornagain for reading yeah they killed me today totally but weight is going well, i know when im pushing when i wanna give up half way through =-O


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3.2 mile run today nothing too heavy watching the footy


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Legs & Shoulders gaspari supperpump max 2 scoops loving orange flavour +bcaa+kre alk

Squats leverage bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] out of breath toward the end

Leg Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Standing Calf raises [email protected] [email protected]

Rev Shoulder press lev bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] this is going in the right direction

DB Shoulder press seated [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] yippee got 3 sets out finally still need to work on full rom tho towards end

Bent over Laterals [email protected] x4 easy today need to up weight

DB side lateral Raises both arms together [email protected] x4

good workout will only concentrate on squats mainly dont want to go too heavy tho on leg exercises as want to save legs for running and bike as finding certain exercises make my legs really tired so just trying to find a goood balance


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks bud, yes i do, i was thinking about staying at 120 for three sets for squats to help growth and maintain but overall strength seems to be improving and deads are going up too so something is right at the mo, think im aiming for a balance of both ie fitness and bulk, running times have slowed tho and think this is due to better muscle workouts, im hoping the body will adapt and get used to the cardio and gain slowly i can but hope =-) no belts yet tho on deads and squats lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

tuesaday 12th june run 4 miles 34nins 12 secs

Today Chest & tris

bcaa+superpump max +kre alk

Chest dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Skull Crushers [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] felt stronger today

Incline DB Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb

Dumbell Pullover [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] really good pump from these

Incline Flyes [email protected] x 4

Flat Bench Lev Bat [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

tri pushdowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

good workout all done 70 mins


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back & bis

kre alk 3g+superpump max+bcaa annd lots of water from the tap

Close grip pull ups weighted [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] just cheated on last few not quite full range but enough, upper back is coming out shirts on neck dont fit anymore!!!Goodbye 16.5s

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb never got three sets out at 120 before back aches now though form must have suffered toward the end grip definately did got fingers like ET

Shrugs lev bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

wide grip pull up [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] done these instead of lat pulldowns think these have suffered so will endeavour to do them every week now might post a vid soon as form could do with a tweak im sure.

Ez barbell Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] will leave bis today and will do some either tommorow or sunday as want to watch ukraine spank france hopefully


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good going on the deads Loz! You still training at home?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am bud yeah always have to move stuff out the way when doing the deadlfit that olympic bar behind the door has nearly landed on me a few times blast the music full pelt and just get on with it, im an anti social fecker at times lol dont think i could be doin with all that chatting in a gym but i will join one at some point maybe, they have just stopped the game thunder and lightning zapp the french


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good going Loz. Wide grip pull ups are hard right? I still can't get 10 out on one set yet


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers jord could only manage that, strength was diminishing with each set , i was practising on and off for a long while doing mainly negatives to get strength up didnt have a lat pull facility to help me build stength, stronger now but i feel if i keep doing lat pulls i wont get the form right or strength build to get them correct they are a ***** to do but i prefer them to lat pulls was just trying to get body weight on lat pull up to around 90kg then start working on them lat pulls really pull my arms cheers bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo think super slow negs are the way to go on that exercise. You should try it for a month Jord and see if you can smash through that barrier.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i agree bud , also i was reading in some muscle paper somewhere to keep doing them on alt days say start off with say 2 reps then keep adding one rep everytime you practise them and it should help you get to the target, trouble is on a day when your deadlifting then go to close grip weighted which is what i do straight after deads im always knackered perhaps i should move them but i love the weighted close grip thats whats building my upper back


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4 mile run today 35.12 mins nice weather mid afternoon then mountain bike along the river trent for a few hours


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Regards to deadlifts. I've it moved mine to last exercise and see how it goes. As its such a taxing exercise. Try it bud


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Could do mate my back is still twingey from friday i only do them first cos they really zap my energy i will try them last and see how i fair was thinking of dropping back the weight down to practice form and give my back a rest for a week or two also cheers bud


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's my thinking on doing them last as they zap you so much infact it was yannys idea lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I will try it bud and let you know gotta be worth a punt perhaps have a little rest before last blast on deads


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's it mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pins and Shoulders bcaa+superpump max +cordyceps

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] used belt for back support just to be on safe side didnt want to push it too much

Leg extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Standing Calf raises [email protected] [email protected]

Bent Over Lat Raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Shoulder Press Seated [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 9th teetering on bennch and can feel it in my hips could doo with a back rest

Side Lat Raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] both arms together pb

Lev Bar reverse shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 9th

going to be a little more careful wiith legs and wont go to mad until little twinge goes

bcaa+b&r


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lozza what is bcaa mate


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

branch chain amino acids meeky.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> lozza what is bcaa mate


as the dogs says mate helps the mussel grow with protein


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest & Triceps bcaa+1 scoop superpump max+cordyceps x2

Chest Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Skull Crushers [email protected] [email protected] x3 pb

Incline DB Bench Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Weighted Tricep Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 10th

Dumbell Pullover [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline Flyes [email protected] x 4

Lev Bar Flat Bench Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

bcaa+build & recover

all done then bike ride late on for an hour love my new bike


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back & Bis tonight bcaa+superpump max scoops+3k kre alk+cordyceps

close grip pull ups [email protected] real low [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lying EZ Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip pull up full length slight bend in arms [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working progress getting there after form check

Zottman curls [email protected] light weight use more next time

Shrugs lev bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

EZ curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] grip completely gone at last rep form was a lot better belted up as back was still a little twingey good idea to do last exercise as had more energy for bis

bcaa+b&r


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice workout Lozza.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers bud thanks for reading getting there slowly


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice session, how do you find finishing with deads loz?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Very good sesh Loz, nice work on the chins/pull-ups.

Re Zottman's, weight can be tricky to progress on I found as form easily slips.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done mate. Wide grip pull ups a bit harder now eh lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Nice session, how do you find finishing with deads loz?


 Not too bad mate last set was really slow didnt do them one after the other had little rest after 7th rep on last but got there wll do it again as had more energy for the other exercises and cos i was tired at the end before deads, i seemed to focus more on lifting right which can only be a good thing pushed it too much last week so dropping weight back, gotta get my form spot on you can feel it when you do as lifting the weight is easier


Dorsey said:


> Very good sesh Loz, nice work on the chins/pull-ups.
> 
> Re Zottman's, weight can be tricky to progress on I found as form easily slips.


 yeah bud done 12.5 felt okay with the twist but remember 15 being a bit of an issue last time around but will try 15s again next time, good for the forearms though


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

100g oats blended with whey and milk hour beforehand

Bcaa+cordyceps+jack3d+kre alk 3g

Squats Lev bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raises [email protected] [email protected]

Leg extensions [email protected] x4

DB shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] nearly at 4 sets failed on 10th forms a little crap though toward the end

Bent over laterals [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb felt strong today with these 15s felt lighter for a change

Side lateral raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lev Bar shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

b&r+bcaa then out for 7 mile bike ride


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

non fasted cardio had some extreme summer strawberry whey and bcaa then 4 mile run in 35.36 average pace was 8.54 per mile max pace was 6.38 per mile 598 cals burned approx will put the heart rate monitor on next time as ran without this time around run was slower due to leg training yesterday

took some protein after with bcaa


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

how the body looking just now lozza you happy with it bud


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

looking okay mate will never be huge but hopefully toned and athletic lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lozza said:


> looking okay mate will never be huge but hopefully toned and athletic lol


good man I see your working hard mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

trying my best bud always trying


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lozza said:


> trying my best bud always trying


When the new pics going up mate You think that doggy will ever put a pic up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

mine not for a while youve got enough vids to keep you occupied, with regards to your mate i dont know bud ask him?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

bcaa+superpump max 2 scoops+kre alk 3g

Chest Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] crap form last set

Skull Crushers [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline DB Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 10th

Dumbell Pullover [email protected] x4 getting great pump of these

Flyes DB [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep Pushdowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Flat Bench Lev Bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 7th but getting there

bcaa+build and recover


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

good lifting mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Ian im fooked fell asleep watchin the footy


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lozza said:


> Thanks Ian im fooked fell asleep watchin the footy


you never miss much it crap to nite lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

penalties penalties


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lozza what are your goals or is just the love of it that keep you going mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im Around 203 lbs now and still growing i think, a bit more muscle all round and bigger chest but it may take time, im getting stronger so just want to see how far i can go with the weights! currently quite happy with gains and overall look at the mo bud i like the general fitness of it all too oh and still learning


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thursdays cardio 2 mile run only was tired and needed a rest bcaa before and after run with some protein and cordyceps 17 mins


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back & Bis bcaa+superpumpmax2scoops+kre alk 3g

Close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 10th

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] knacked this week back aches didnt want to go mad

Lying EZ curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 5th

Biceps curls singles each arm [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lev bar preacher curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

bcaa+protein powder


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Deads are looking good mate. Your getting there with the wide chins aswell


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Jord yeah there still a bit low but doing em weekly now im not up to seven like you yet tho =-) Keeping deads at steady 100kgx2 for now and play around with the third set until back feels stronger, used a belt for the last two sessions just to be on the safe side


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

active rest week this week so no huges weights

mili press ez bar ligt weight 3x10 20kg then 4 mile run 34.00mins in the rain lovely


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4 mile run this afternoon 35.oo mins after a big oats and whey drink


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

lovin the journal so far, good lifts but really liking the cardio sessions as well! One pre run meal that I used to have before a hard run was a slice of wholemeal seeded toast with crunchy peanut butter, smashed my 1.5mile run mega with that.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Lambert felt too full might go lighter next time, thanks for reading bud


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

wednesdays workout active rest 04/07/2012 2x10 dumbell flyes 3x10 db incline press @10kg both exercises nice and heavy lol

Today 4 mile run canal 36.00 mins slow time full stomach not good must eat lighter or at lleast 45 mins before


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

How often do u actively rest mate, itl do you good, what sort of physique are you aiming for mate I'd be happy around 14-15st and as cut as I can probably more of fitness model look than bodybuilder look just started doing cardio and given me more energy when I'm lifting


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

All these wide chins you lot are doing are pissing me off, why can't I do any???

Lozz gimme a back pic with bi's tensed for comparison please


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I train solid chris for 7 weeks then i do very low weights on week 8 on weight days just to activate the muscle slighlty and get it pumped but nothing heavy and do more cardio i helps sort niggles but also gives my central nervous system a break too, im looking at perhaps 15-16 stone thats it, as you say not huge im liking the way im looking now but want a bigger chest bud and more core musclularity perhaps a little on the shoulders too but not really muscle bound and dont think i could anyway with the cardio


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> All these wide chins you lot are doing are pissing me off, why can't I do any???
> 
> Lozz gimme a back pic with bi's tensed for comparison please


are you doing negatives ben? they really do help


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Run this morning 2.00 miles 16.5 mins on empty stomach trying to get in the habit of doing some early am


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

How you getting on with lifting the now buddy ? What are your goals atm ?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Want to get a little heavier mate perhaps around 214 lbs with more muscle topside and leaner , still trying to smash 4 miles in thirty mins got to 31 mins last year but slightly heavier now So still trying

Having a rest week this week then back on weights Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds good man, keep it up


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Good stuff lozza you'll be there before u kno it


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Chris hopefully mate, interesting to see what Yg has up his sleeve in terms of diet as he seems to be clued up on nutrition looking forward to having someone else change things up a bit


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

You mean parky!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

its hard to change mate lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Yeh I kno lol hang on where's lozza gone u trying to reinvent yourself


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nah mate that's what everyone calls me felt like a bit of Cnut being lozz a all the Time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Haha I always thought u were a cnut but I like u now your loz! Only messing anyways best not fill your journal up calling u a Cnut


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

He he thanks chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Run this evening better time of late 34.08 4 miles covered in mud but felt better after watching the tennis

View attachment 4003


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

8min 30 per mile is goodd going buddy. Im at about 10 if I go over 2 miles...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers ben aiming to do 4 miles in 30 mnutes intense lol dont know if i need to lower it with this comp tho and get the bike out for a bit of hit on workout days


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Busy day all will be relevant to the Drago Team Comp now

liquid fury 2 spoons orange then

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] felt good got low n slow on the last set puffed

Standing Calf raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pumped

Bent over Laterals [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 5th

Side Lateral Raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg Etxns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lev Bar Rev Shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 4th shoulders felt good gonna buld on these over the up and coming months

Bike Ride hit 30mins round the park curcuit

then pro6/kre alk/leucine/bcaa as per diet

then ate salmon and green beans full on diet start tommorow prepared meals really gonna push weights as feel i have not been pushing as hard as i can perhaps on some exercises so really going to push myself,felt much better today after a week of cardio and no weights.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Really good sesh the day man. Progress will be good!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Lambert Gonna try and push legs a bit more to get some growth hopefully =-)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

6pm meal from diet drago xc and loz

bcaa before run

4 mile run in rain nice and cool 34.06 mins average heart rate 158bpm max was 168bpm average pace 8.32 per mile

felt a little tired after doing legs yesterday but nothing out of the ordinary really thought energy would be lower due to new diet but not at all yet give it a few days

meal drago pro6x2+bcaa+20g leucine after boom


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest & tris liquid fury +kre alk1500mg

chest dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

scull crushers [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

db incline press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed really on tenth

tricep dips weighted [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed 9th [email protected] failed on 8th

inline flyes [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

decline press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed 6th [email protected] failed on 9th

tricep pushdowns [email protected] [email protected] done

bike ride hit 35 mins

pro6 leucine bcaa and more kre alk still feeling good must be all that broc, calfs and glutes still aching from mondays workout


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What do you mean by cheat dips ?

How come 4x10 on inc db press.

Id go heavier and do 3x10


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest dips mate like a dip but bring your head forward and also bring your legs forward this engages the chest buddy i get a goood pump from them, on chest im doing this for stamina reasons once i can do 4x10 with great form i will go bback with heavier weight and do 3x10 and then build up to thats my plan, plus mate at present cos i train at home they are the heaviest dumbells ive got lol any more in my ****ing bedroom and i will bring the house down


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4 Mile Run 35.00 mins bit slower today and did not feel i had as much energy feeling really hot afterwards for ages

drago meal pro6x2+leucine 20g bcaa+kre alk


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Your as bad as I was about times with runs, now I just make sure I do the cardio lol. Still doing well with the runs tho bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

LaMbErT* said:


> Your as bad as I was about times with runs, now I just make sure I do the cardio lol. Still doing well with the runs tho bud


Very good point dude - just doing it is half the battle and one Loz seems to have no trouble winning constantly!

I know nothing about running times mate but good going as ever...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers boys as always but thinking of changing it to bike to change it up a littlle but will see thank you for comments tho


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back and Bis liquid fury 14 mins before orange flavour

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] tiring but back felt better was belted up tho

Close Grip Pull Ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] form suffered last two reps at 10kg

Lat Pull Downs nice n slow for the 80s with negatives [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs Lev Bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Inlcine Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] just knackered

Bicep Curls [email protected] [email protected] 8 17.5 failed on 9th

Drag Curls Ez Bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 9th

1 hour 15 mins total

Energy levels okay now after last night so will see how we go, didnt do hit tonight but cardio for me will not be a problem it was raining and had visitors only one day hehe


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Some great training you're doing Loz , and keeping your diet in order too .


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

welldone loz some good stuff going on there


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Liquid fury 14mins before??? Couldn't you wait the extra minute Haha

Getting a bit anal mate?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

jose said:


> Some great training you're doing Loz , and keeping your diet in order too .


Trying my best bud thank you its gonna be fun keeping to the diet for that period of time .



mark_star said:


> welldone loz some good stuff going on there


Cheers Mark getting there slowly .



BJ said:


> Liquid fury 14mins before??? Couldn't you wait the extra minute Haha
> 
> Getting a bit anal mate?


 i know i needed the sugar in the fury its starting to taste nicer too which is worrying


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Saturday HIT impromptu cardio but it all helps (1hour)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

How did your refeed go - you should wake up the next morning looking awesome (i.e. both lean AND FULL). If you didn't look full we need to extend the refeed.

How many carbs did you get through?

Awesome stuff matey


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I didn't have one stuck to the diet only but strictly was going to do it today though? was out most of the weekend but feel normal not tired at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah the refeed is the most important part mate. It resets your hormone levels as best we can and stops our body from adapting to starvation mode.

Ram literally as much in as you can. At least one banana for some fructose and some white rice/pasta and as much complex carbs as possible. Seriously you should be eating for 2 hours until you want to vomit


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I will do before a bike ride then in a bit Just carbs of can I have some protein

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ideally protein but little dietary fat. I mean like 1000g of carbs in 2 hours though FYI.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've got 400g of flavoured rice with one huge sweet potato and and a banana plus I will be eating all regular diet meals also today how's that then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Seriously try and get more. This two hours is THE most important part of your week. All your hormones balances are now set to make catabolism rife. We are trying to rebound that. Any carbs you can shovel in get doing it. Have it over 4 hours if you want.

Watch the transformation tomorrow morning. By the end of this I expect your weight to be 5/6 pounds heavier after your refeed. Tomorrow morning you'll look awesome.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Right then **** it i will go for 800g of the rice lets see if i can finish it along with the potatoes and some cottage cheese, will photo it for ya, jeeze ive just had me protein shake for 3pm vom city here i come im going to need exercise after that ****in lot


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

This is the first time you'll thank me (tomorrow morning) 

You'll wake up more cut and bigger than a week ago - and noticeably so


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Parky said:


> This is the first time you'll thank me (tomorrow morning)
> 
> You'll wake up more cut and bigger than a week ago - and noticeably so


I've been told by an ex competing bodybuilder of this pre comp. and how sometimes miss timing it do looked fab later that evening after a drink and a curry!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Refeed time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks nice mate I could quite happily eat that


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Pile it on mate, any carbs you can add after that. This is where the whole week counts. If needs be wait a few hours and go at it again.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Refeed round 2 200g pots 200g rice 139g tinned tuna plus a banana and my eat natural treat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Loz said:


> Refeed time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow its man v food , but a healthy version .Love it


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I honestly can't wait for the difference tomorrow morning. You've worked your ass off this week mate. 1 down 11 to go. Then we'll see 1. Where you are at & 2. Your abs


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I couldn't eat the banana too much getting ready for next week making I've got smaller portions of broc this week 100-150g is enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Good eating! Good luck keeping it going for 11 more weeks, do you get a cheat meal every now and then ?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

LaMbErT* said:


> Good eating! Good luck keeping it going for 11 more weeks, do you get a cheat meal every now and then ?


Doing a carb refeed once a week. Starting off very small period for the refeed. (2 hours)

I might extend this depending on how Loz thinks he looks tomorrow.

Loz see how you feel. You should look full i.e. full muscle bellies (All that awesome muscle glycogen), but noticeably leaner than last week. If you DON'T look full we need more carbs over a longer period - We can even go to a full day if necessary.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I feel full still had my 9pm meal okay though, was 1200g carbs in the end plus tuna+cottage chesse a banana and my cheat natural bar which was heaven all in the hour but was hard work, but if i space it better and feel hungry before i could nail more im sure but it was enough i couldnt eat anything after that unless it was liquid interesting to see results but fat seems to be less already firmer if you know what i mean looking foward to being pumped tommorow hopefully


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ketone test done and results

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Results for ketones are 15(1.5)+ thats the reading on the above post

Workout as follows

bcaa+kre alk and liquid fury

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Stand calf raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg Extn [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] tired after this the shoulders

Bent over Lat raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Lat raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb

Bent over Barbell rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

lev bar rev press shoulder [email protected] knacked

then had workout pw meal drago

feelin kind of shaky like a mini carb crash again an hour afterwards food should sort it out though hopefully no cardio tonight too wet and need to get to birmingham from nottingham for birthday so will do extra over the next few days like i said cardio for me wont be an issue ,looked fuller this morning though also


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> Ketone test done and results
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RESULT. This is awesome. How does it feel to be scientifically melting fat off your body  And only a day after the refeed. I think if you're crashing we should probably extend your refeed. Being in keto 1 day after refeeding might be a little too fast.

Lets see how much the energy levels are by Wednesday/Thursday - we don't want prolonged sub optimal leptin responses


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Well done loz Looking good mate Cant wait to see you in 12 weeks


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done mate I'm impressed at your level of dedication.

What does being Keto actually mean ?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Well done mate I'm impressed at your level of dedication.
> 
> What does being Keto actually mean ?


Ketones are a normal and efficient source of fuel and energy for the human body. They are produced by the liver from fatty acids, which result from the breakdown of body fat in response to the absence of glucose/sugar. In a ketogenic diet, such as Atkins ... or diets used for treating epilepsy in children, the tiny amounts of glucose required for some select functions can be met by consuming a minimum amount of carbs - or can be manufactured in the liver from PROTEIN. When your body is producing ketones, and using them for fuel, this is called "ketosis". And the stick you pee on give you the guide mate So your diet with parky will give you natures fat burner


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah right Thankyou meeky.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Meeks & Jord was gonna cry if it never changed colour lol, workout energy was fine but will see how next few days go, i think it could be more the timing of the food more than anything done my workout earlier but am sticking to food at the right times, body i think is geting used to having more food earlier in the day as opposed to later but this is a good sign, cardio tommorow will be good


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

LaMbErT* said:


> Good eating! Good luck keeping it going for 11 more weeks, do you get a cheat meal every now and then ?


More of a refeed mate to be honest but i can sneak a few sweet things in if pol pots not looking


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Well done mate I'm impressed at your level of dedication.
> 
> What does being Keto actually mean ?


 Its a comp bud dont want rocky shining us on lol cheers though gonna be a long slog to week 12


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

MEEKY said:


> Ketones are a normal and efficient source of fuel and energy for the human body. They are produced by the liver from fatty acids, which result from the breakdown of body fat in response to the absence of glucose/sugar. In a ketogenic diet, such as Atkins ... or diets used for treating epilepsy in children, the tiny amounts of glucose required for some select functions can be met by consuming a minimum amount of carbs - or can be manufactured in the liver from PROTEIN. When your body is producing ketones, and using them for fuel, this is called "ketosis". And the stick you pee on give you the guide mate


Not quite all the glucose comes from the glucogenic aminos. From glycerol and lactate also. But otherwise spot on.

At a really basic level Loz is now officially breaking down his fat and burning it to fuel his workouts, cardio, and metabolic functions, becoming leaner the whole time. Getting the refeeds right is the next step as we don't want him losing too much muscle.

Bottom line this is ****ing awesome


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> Well done loz Looking good mate Cant wait to see you in 12 weeks


 Cheers Meeks


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Not quite all the glucose comes from the glucogenic aminos. From glycerol and lactate also. But otherwise spot on.
> 
> At a really basic level Loz is now officially breaking down his fat and burning it to fuel his workouts, cardio, and metabolic functions, becoming leaner the whole time. Getting the refeeds right is the next step as we don't want him losing too much muscle.
> 
> Bottom line this is ****ing awesome


 Should be good tommorow interested to see how it goes mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll be interested to see how you get on for when I look to cut


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Much easier to keep your muscle mass on gear. But doing keto is exceptionally hard so there is a ****load of eating bland food to do. I think Loz will get through it though if I'm totally honest. Early pace setter I reckon


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know bud i cant wait gonna get some right cardio going in the next few weeks dont think ive ever got to really low body fat


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Much easier to keep your muscle mass on gear. But doing keto is exceptionally hard so there is a ****load of eating bland food to do. I think Loz will get through it though if I'm totally honest. Early pace setter I reckon


 weekends are harder due to freetime also got a camping holiday in a few weeks so already thinking about how im gonna execute that lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Weekends are really hard put of routine really messes me up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think if you prep all the food on a friday which is what im going to do this weekend for sat and sunday it will be easier, everytime i go to work now looks like on going on a hiking holiday six pack bags here we come


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4mile run 34.40 mins didn't feel I had much energy felt like hard work had caseinate and bcaa before run then caseinate 20g leucine and bcaa plus kre alk afterwards ,strange though time run wise was okay??????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Today workout was as follows, had a cheeky jack3d only one scoop got less sugar than liquid fury 5.5g scoop so had that instad with more kre alk 1.5g plus 6bcaa

in order

Chest Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Skull Crushers [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb

External Rotations [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Incline Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 7th

Decline Chest Press lev bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Flyes [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb took some water on and bcaa

Tricep Pushdowns [email protected] [email protected]

then off out on bike in the rain and mud 40 mins bombing around like a lunatic covered in mud come home looking like a mars bar really good session

then drago post workout pro6x2+bcaa+20g leucine+kre alk 1.5g bcaa doses are 7.5g each time when mentioned


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good effort Loz!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Good effort Loz!


Thanks Phil felt energised today really enjoyed bike after also must be the broccoli :thumb


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Took ketone sample and come up minus no colour whatosever?? which means no ketones????? just to make sure i will do another one in an hour after cardios done


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4mile run 34.33 energy levels not bad done a bit of hit last mile fast pace one min then back to run pace for 2

Ketone test done and results are good so other test might have been wrong slightly more red this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good work as normal loz! Loving the dedication


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dedication to cooking broccoli , i think ive pissed my own body weight in the last few days bud due to all the bloody water in that green stuff along with flax drinks


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've heard a rumour that green grocers want you to be poster boy of broccoli!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BOOM back in business


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like it mate was getting worried there, thought i was gonna be on a diet of nuts olive oil and fish


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> Looks like it mate was getting worried there, thought i was gonna be on a diet of nuts olive oil and fish


I really need to stop liking your posts. I make that about 40


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back & Biceps today

firstly

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Belted up after 100's just to make sure back was okay

Close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline Bicep curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hammer Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

EZ Drag curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over Rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Done drago pwo as normal


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good mate. How you finding the workouts with low carbs.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good session Loz, some strong numbers creeping through there and well done on the PB!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

loz how come you ve got bent over rows after bi`s matey?

backwork, then 9 sets of curls and then BOR?

it does go against team protocols but i`d be interested to see your low reps sets on deads, 2`s make my back cringe even now..

if i can help you hold yourself together for the entire 6 months i`m happy to help..

form has a habbit of wandering lol..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Looking good mate. How you finding the workouts with low carbs.


Strange mate with low carbs got energy but not as instant, seem to be slower getting through workouts or rather just harder work.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Good session Loz, some strong numbers creeping through there and well done on the PB!


 Thanks bud, just trying to add a little week by week always struggled to get over 15s on biceps and have not been paying much attention to adding weight while keeping form so just trying to push through a few walls now, deads i ve always tried to do 3x10 but fancied doing 2x10 at a particular weight and then bbreak up the last set and see what i could acheive


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> loz how come you ve got bent over rows after bi`s matey?
> 
> backwork, then 9 sets of curls and then BOR?
> 
> ...


I normally try and do 3 exercises for my arms/biceps and try to incorporate forearms as mine are rubbish i think(swap for calves). Bent over Rows forgot to do them after lat pulls and just trying the exercise out to be fair as i dont normally do them and seeing what weight i should be using. Ahh you want videos ha! you form ***** lol , i think my form was okay for 100kg and 120 and 130 as been practising 10 reps with that weight for a while trying to get form correct but always difficult when your a hermit, i dont think form is that bad but when i went up to 140 im sure form would not be spot on bud, i know im doing something right cos my legs ache like **** at the end and back is not hurting and im always trying to make sure its straight as i had a few tweaks with it last month and dont want to make the same mistake twice , but i might get you a vid of the heavier ones maybe? im always happy if you wanna help bud, oh and the reps for 2's they where more like singles bud really not the 130's though but am having like 20 secs between 130 and 140 i think where even longer 1 min+easy


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

how the diet hold out bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i always like to watch deads dont i meeky 

yeah it`d be good to see a heavy one if you get the chance loz..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Going strong Ian just about to get sundays prep going after i have a coffee and my drago pm shake with a splash of peanut butter and nuts, bland as fook mate bland as fook, 2 down 10 to go


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Loz said:


> Going strong Ian just about to get sundays prep going after i have a coffee and my drago pm shake with a splash of peanut butter and nuts, bland as fook mate bland as fook, 2 down 10 to go


When is your cheat hour Is it to day lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

The morrow mi wee lithuanian chicken


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Abs tonight with some bike

Hanging Knee raises weighted 3kg supersetted 3x10

Decline weighted sit ups 5kg 3x10

Crunches weighted 5kg 3x10


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

How were the aesthetics this morning?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Better i think pumped, chest looked slightly bigger than normal which was nice and feeling all round better with more energy today thank heavens .

will take another keto test tommorow also after cardio

Squats lev bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] feeling strong went right to the plate somethings going on???????

Standing calf raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over lat raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] PB

DB Shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] delts feeling nice and hot now then

EZ Bar Front raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rev Lev Bar Shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] failed 10th

Out on bike Hit 30 mins

completely soaked in sweat after this felt strong throughout, no carb type crashes like normal so all good looking forward to tommorow, reason my runs are quite tiring is i dont think my legs after squats are getting enough rest so might stick to bikethe day after Legs/shoulders rather than run 4 miles perhaps

drago pwo as normal


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cardio Hit Bike 1 hour out and about in the sunshine.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Legs any better on bike Loz?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Legs any better on bike Loz?


 yeah mate felt okay nowhere near as tiring and probably better to retain muscle as well!

Kre-alk+bcaa then

Chest Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

EZ Tricep Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] form suffered a little but got there

DB Incline Press TUT 4-3-2-1 Sets [email protected] then

Normal DB Incline [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Kneeling Tricep Extensions [email protected] 1012.5 [email protected] [email protected]

Flat Lev Bar bench press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed

DB INcline Flyes [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

then out on bike HIT 40 Mins

drago pwo then 6pm mea at 6.30

Keto test Showing Clear no ketones but have been drinking an insane amountof water plus with all the water in the broc also could be this so will not go the loo for a while and see what happens later


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cardio bike ride 1 hour drago pwo shake after.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Today Back and bis

Close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] getting there with these arms are aching now after them.

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] then belted up for [email protected] [email protected] for cal and recorded it , form was off but after 120kg then [email protected] [email protected] boom pb

Lat pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Close EZ curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] gotta work on arms

Hammer curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Concentration Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

drago pwo


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Good work out loz mate Well done on your PB eace:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Ian really pleased as could even lift that a few months back after doing my regular sets was always failing gripwise on 130's


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well done on the PB Loz, some big weights there buddy.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oooh those deads moving up nicely


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good grippage  well done fella! Imagine what that be in 11 weeks now!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try that 135kg you pulled for 3 as singles loz.

10 of em, with rest pauses as needed..

its a fine way of doing a set, usually with weights that are you 2-3 rep max..

by the time you get to number 10 and taken 30 seconds of breathes you`ll feel like youre pulling a pure single..

you`ll be using tiredness rather than weight as the factor so its safer.

just a thought.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

When he wins the comp (a tie of course will several of team drago) you aren't going to attempt to claim credit are you


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol food isnt going to make a productive routine out of a bad one :wink:

i have thought about this cos phils taking on board alot of what i talk about (good man phil)

thing is anyone i try and help out misses out the one important detail.

rest.

get the rest factor sorted and team drago members who make it thru the 6 months on cous cous broccoli n chicken would win.

it would be sickening indeed for you to realise rest makes more of a difference to the detail of your diet.

ie adequate food, cardio, rest, stimulating (not flogging to death) muscle with training. 

we shall see..

team rocky arent big on phone calls lol.. so i`m not gonna get too confident..

the flaw in my plan is that the one place you can find clients to stick to a diet (possibly) is on a BB forum lol..

all good fun tho..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I absolutely think food would make a productive routine out of a bad one. In fact I think as long as you are doing one of dead and squat + way more compounds than iso's then there aren't that many bad routines.

Plus you can eat around what you want to accomplish to a degree. A good routine can't elevate protein synthesis over catabolism without correct food intake.

That said isn't this the whole point.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well ive done the food thing on 3-4-5x week and rampantly overtrained in the past.

and i classed myself as an uber hardgainer..

didnt work for me bud..

i put up a post years ago asking anyone on high frequency training ie 4+ x a week who trained natty successfully to stick some pics up and prove it.

the thread died instantly.

so far andy chappels the only dude who`s impressed me on here.. (very impressed)

nick couldnt do it.. he thought he was tho..

you blossomed on minimal gear and nick absolutely bloomed altho he got carried away lol..

but did you blossom without it on your high frequency shenanigans??

imo gear fixed your training.. 

same with bj, phil would absolutely blossom on gear too and the loz man..

ideally thered be a shared team with members who could do the diet thing and who`d be prepared to train as i`d suggest.

you would then have a very potent combination.

anyhoo time for a chat with big dave aka snakehips cos he`s losing so much weight 

en guarde! :becky:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah but take into account that almost ALL the natural competitors train high frequency - because they don't post here doesn't mean they don't exist. I mean I could post now saying can anyone bench their bodyweight for ten training 2x a week - there will be people who can do this easily - just not on MC.

And don't take away from Nick he benched 140kg perfect form before he even touched superdrol - his secret - he ate 9 or ten times a day. Even ate during the night. He trained 5 times a week with 2 hour cardio sessions at times. Every session uber intense. He was a ****ing freak.

I'd be willing to guarantee I train harder than 99% of people but bottom line is everyone in my opinion should be putting AS MUCH INTENSITY into your nutrition. Guys who bang on about how macho (not you Cal to be clear) it is to 'tear your guts out' in the gym, then say 'oh I just can't eat anymore... I don't like the taste of that... I couldn't stick to that' etc... its exactly the same principles. Its hard. man up and do it.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol what have I missed, in Cornwall now and just had 3pm meal been shopping down here and stocked with everything I need the beach is a mile away so some cardio coming up in the next few days.will stick to diet strictly as mentioned but have not had a drink in ages so looking forward to some magners lol,@cal mate I've done a vid and will post it when I get back ,and thank guys for comments really appreciated won't be able to Leto test down here but will Refeed as normal in the two hour window and keep to diet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Have a full on refeed weekend. And include carbs all weekend including the alcohol.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Two days????? Might be a bit late for today ??getting more rice later got the sweet pots tuna and cottage chews in already ,don't want to drink unless I've eaten at least a few hours before!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

First time in proper gym this morning wow love some of these bloody machines can't wait till Wednesday for chest

Squats wu on rack never been on one before wu [email protected] then [email protected] [email protected] bit wobbly and did not get as much depth as I normally do so need some practice on this balance was trcky too

Leg ext machine [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated leg curls [email protected]???? X4 great machine then wanted to try seated row lol done 4sets

Shoulder press machine like @home [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] ouch

Seated front raises [email protected] x3

Lat raises side [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected]

Run hit 15 mins loved this machine

Gotta say liked the gym very quiet though loved the machines can't wait for chest on Wednesday looking forward to the pec dec and gotta work p. them squats too lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds gd bud! Always gd to get a new atmosphere and better equipment! Keep it up! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers bud nice to see you posting again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Run this morning 25 mins and mainly uphill then back for 8whole eggs and finished by 730am did have a cheeky tray of chips on fistral beach yesterday the day after Refeed but I should it might help reset hormonal levels or that's my excuse anyway sticking to diet strictly but will have a few pints tonight but getting plenty of cardio with a body board running and gym

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest and tris

Chest dips be 10x4

Dips bw [email protected]

Smith machine incline press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Db press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tri push downs [email protected]>25>20

Dumbell pullovers [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pec dec to failure 6 sets

Cardio hit run then incline walk then run total 20 mins

Loved the workout get it done quicker in a gym

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Photos for week 4

View attachment 4247


View attachment 4248


View attachment 4249


View attachment 4250


Still can't take keto test but still think fat could be lower after a month but still got 2 left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Whay can't you do the keto test Loz?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

left it at home buddy oops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back and Bis

Deadlift tried both hands overhand grip [email protected] [email protected] failed grip @130 first attempt

Close Grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Grip Pull ups Slow and arms fully extended 5,4,4,3

DB Shrugs [email protected] x4

EZ Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 3 sec negatives on last set

Lying EZ Curls [email protected] x3

EZ Preacher Curls [email protected] [email protected] x2 real slow neg fully extended

drago pwo done


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Run 4 miler 34.00 mins dead pwo shake after


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Legs Shoulders

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] low on lev bar doing the squats last week on rack really helped

calf raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] killed my calves

Leg Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over Lat raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Front raises ez bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Mili press lev bar [email protected] [email protected] failed on 10th

pro6x2+bcaa+20g leucine+kre alk now food prep for tommorow


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice squats mate. What's a lev bar ?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

My funny machine lol you know the one! got myself some straps today cos my grip went with the overhand grapple on deads


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ahh yee get on the oly bar mate your cheating  lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I reckon theres a 20kg diffrence for me, as first try i could do [email protected] so not too bad i may need to get a rack at some point though it is easier to control which allow you to lift more weight definately.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm joking mate it's whatever's best and

Most comfortable for you


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

this is what i might get mate, i know what you mean but would like to do both too be fair.
View attachment 4296


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Run 4 miles 34.49 longet time today most likely due to leg training yesterday was far too wet for bike and i had just cleaned it so run it was


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh nice rack, that will be a good addition


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Still a decent time mate! Rack looks good, you swapping it for your leverage system?

I'd happily train in my garage if I had that equipment and a decent amount of iron!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah may do 600 quid for the rack ive got iron coming out my earholes and over 300kg of olympic weights , trouble is i want to start using both lev and normal but room may be an issue, want to get the dip station and pull bar out of the bedroom lol and this will solve it plus i can do partials and squat free form and be able to fail and get low too, the lev bar has a good shoulder press and chest press along with lat pull down so dont know yet but i feel a purchase coming on the leverage system take up a whole room .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll be cancelling my gym membership and driving to you soon!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest Tri workout

Tircep Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] ****e form on 35s

DB Incline Press [email protected] x 4

Dips supersetted with chest dips [email protected] [email protected]0 [email protected] [email protected]

Dumbell pullover [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline Flyes [email protected] x 4

Bench Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

drago pwo done


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks a killer session mate! Keep up good work!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

tHANKS BUD Was really tired was up this morning at 5am ouch found it odd eating 8 whole eggs @530 am


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dedication will pay off


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back & Bis

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] grip went at 6th all overhand grip now so strapped up and then [email protected] wow love the strap could have done more back was fine as wll as legs just them hands

Close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip pull ups fully extended annd sloooww [email protected] pb [email protected] [email protected] failed on 4th

took cat to vets then

concentration curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

ez lying curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

preacher curls lev machine [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

done drago pwo

loving thhe strap gonna see what i can pull from the floor as grip was getting dtronger but now changed to overhand grip it will need some practice


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

rock and roll Loz, good session mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks mark loved the straps today and no gloves lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Legs and shoulders

squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

standing calf raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

leg extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

bent over lat raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

db shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 10th

side lat raises [email protected] 1012.5 [email protected] [email protected]

ez front raises [email protected] x4

Lev bar shoulder press mili [email protected] [email protected]

drago pwo no cardio today and none oover the weekend but will really start ramping up cardio now for the remaining 6 weeks of the diet


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cor my shoulders ache just reading that lot


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

chees Mark im trying too hurt them at the mo and see if i can get some growth


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

30 Mins Bike Hit, fast buzzing the canal walkers


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tricep extensions ez [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Incline Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips [email protected] x 4

Dumbell pullovers [email protected] x3

press up 10x4 superset with incline flyes [email protected] x4

flat bench lev bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] cheated last rep

tri pushdowns [email protected] x3

Bike ride 1 hour mix of hit and sscv


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bike ride 45 mins hit took this photo of a wall on way back
View attachment 4317
made me chuckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back/Bis

rice/chicken/broc 45 mins before then some bcaa/creatine

Deadlift first [email protected] [email protected] failed on 10th grip straps on then [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] put another 10kg and couldnt get it off the floor lol

close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

wide grip pull ups 4,4,4,4

Shrugs [email protected] x 4

ez curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lying ez curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

drago B&R after going to do some extra body parts tommorow morning gonna blast the crap out my chest and get some weighted sit ups in


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

those DL's are coming up nicely, LOL extra 10kg, usually i go for an extra 5 and it feels like it's glued to the floor


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

felt quite good and strong the 140 went up no prob and i did 145 a while back oh well humble pie it was lol get them 2.5 out next time


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i know sometimes its just too tempting to go for the extra


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Gotta love deadlifts.

The pair of you have got the numbers rising and that is the key.

You're spot on with the 2.5's Loz.

I even used the 1.25's last year to ensure progression.

It works!

Good lifting peeps


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Will doing a particular body on saturday now between abs/chest

Bench press machine [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] just lol

done then out on bike for some cardio


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Active rest week after 6-7 weeks on weights and increasing weight too so all good, going to concentrate on some good hard cardio this week even at the expense of losing some muscle as want to get as much fat off as possible when not on carbs

took 5.2g bcaa+lean r 2 caps 45 mins before then

Mili press ez bar 3x10 @20kg

decline weighted sit ups [email protected]

Hanging Leg raises 3x10

then a 4.00 mile run 34.52 secs then 5.2g bcaa+20g leucine and some pro6 and calcium caseinate done going to see how many miles i can clock up this week


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

5.2g bcaa+lean r then four mile run 35.52

20gleucine+pro6+5.2g bcaa pwo


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bike ride 1 hr 15 mins done


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Active rest week over so done some chest tonight and tried some pre fatigue and deload from BDPs workout just to try it out . .

PRE FATIGUE, DB PULLOVERS [email protected]

INCLINE PRESS - 15 X 40 > 10 X 35, 10 X 30, 5 X 25, 10 X 20

PRE FATIGUE DB PULLOVERS [email protected]

INCLINE PRESS 12 X 45 > 10 X 40, 8 X 35, 5 X 30, 5 X 25, 10 X 20

FLAT DB FLY [email protected] KG

FLAT BENCH PRESS - 4 X 110> 6 X 80, 8 X 60, 15 X 40

FLAT DB FLY [email protected]

FLAT BENCH PRESS - 4 X 100> 4 X 80, 7 X 60, 15 X 40

INCLINE DB FLY - 10 X17.5 KG

CHEST DIPS BW 10,10,10

INCLINE DB FLY - 10 X 17.5KG

CHEST DIPS 8,8,8

should have done some press ups to finish but had enough after a week off very good workout liked the superset type of pre working the chest and then dropping weight, a bit time consuming loading the bar on and off but chest felt worked afterwards, going to look a my split now i think and change it as getting bored and feel i could work body parts more

drago pwo pr6 and some caeinate, also had a week off creatine too so going to start all supps after a week off tommorow


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hotel gym

Leg extensions 3x10

Leg curls 3x10

Leg press 4x10

Shoulder press 3x10

Bent over laterals 3x10

Seated side laterals 3x10

3 mile run after then pro6 pwo

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> Active rest week over so done some chest tonight and tried some pre fatigue and deload from BDPs workout just to try it out . .
> 
> PRE FATIGUE, DB PULLOVERS [email protected]
> 
> ...


Had no idea you were benching 100+ Loz, good numbers mate!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers dorse been playing around with weight lately leverage mind

Bench 4x10 forgot weight was in lbs smiths

Arm curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Db incline. [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] pb could have gone heavier then [email protected] tut

Chest press [email protected] x3

Db flyes [email protected] [email protected]

3 km run 16.00 mins machine then steam room and pool lovely

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4.00 mile run this evening 34.15 mins took some lean r and bcaa beforehand and b&r afterwards then started refeed had some rice with chicken


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back & Bis

Close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Grip pull ups 6,4,5,3

Bicep Curls [email protected] x3

Incline Curls [email protected] x 3

Drag Curls EZ Bar [email protected] x 3

DB Shrugs [email protected] x 3

b&r +20g leucine +bcaa/kre alk


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good one loz, like the volume


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Mark looking to lower the reps on deads soon and see iif i can get that 160 off the floor =-)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah good man, get it up there


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 4377
fat burning support for drago

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Leg/shoulders

Took some yohimbine 30 mins before workout and had not eaten for two hours min before that way should kick in half way through workout and insulin levels should be low so the yohimbine can work or thats the theory anyway took 10mg 4 caps 2.5 just to see how i went just in case i got side but nope everything okay

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] ouch

Stand calf raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over laterals [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] placed head on bench for 15s

DB Shoulder press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Side raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Front raises ez [email protected] [email protected] ouch [email protected]

then four mile run 35.06 knackered after this, felt quite focused through weight workout felt the yoho working forgot how good the prodigy are to workout too especially the first album good mix fat burners and the prodigy

pwo 20g leucine.9g bcaa+35g casien,2 scoops pro6


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fair play for 4 miles after legs, I struggled to get up the 5 steps that lead out of my gym!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I will feel it tommorow


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm feeling it now!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4 mile run knackered stacked some lean-r 3 caps+15.5mg yohimbine hour beforehand boom lets hope i can sleep tonight


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pre fatigue db pullovers [email protected]

Incline Bench [email protected] >[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pre fatigue db pullovers [email protected]

Incline Bench [email protected] >[email protected] [email protected]

Incline Flyes [email protected]

Flat Bench [email protected]> [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline Flyes [email protected]

Flat Bench [email protected]> [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

then tri superset x 3

chest dips [email protected]

Scull Crushers [email protected]

Dips [email protected]

then out on bike for an hour done


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How you finding the new routine bud?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just ****ing around mate currently going to change routine cos im so bored to death with it,looking at perhaps training body parts 4 days per week this may give me more/extra timeto hit my lagging parts with a bit more focus .


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close grip pullups 10,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] strapped up for [email protected] as grip went then [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] then [email protected] finally got it up lol form was ****e but i didnt care it went up

Wide grip lat pulldownns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline curls [email protected]

Bicep Curls [email protected]

Drag Curls ez [email protected]

DB Shrugs [email protected]

Preacher Curls [email protected]

build and recover+20g leicine+bcaa10g and some kre alk

no cardio was knackered these workouts seem to be getting longer


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Good work Loz :thumb

Gotta love pb's


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers bud its getting harder and Congrats on yours too those numbers are crazy, maybe someday for me lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Anything is attainable if you show the level of commitment that you are already Loz


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How long did it take you to strap up after the 8th rep mate? Think I'd have personally left it there, preserved energy and strapped up for the next heavier set.

Ps congrats on PB!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Anything is attainable if you show the level of commitment that you are already Loz


Thanks Kind words mate will keep plugging away


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> How long did it take you to strap up after the 8th rep mate? Think I'd have personally left it there, preserved energy and strapped up for the next heavier set.
> 
> Ps congrats on PB!!


Only 40 seconds Mate Not long dont feel i do the exercise justice if i dont finish the reps and get a full 30 reps currently 10 on 100 and 10 on 120 warm ups! anal i know love the straps though


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest lagging/improving bodypart

FBP [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 9th

Incline Flyes [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Incline Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Press Ups 10,10,10

Done leucine20g,10g bcaa b&r 2scoops kre alk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

leanr then Four mile run 33.53 done then some whey/bcaa/leucine/kre alk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squat lev bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raises [email protected]

Leg extensions [email protected] half way though workout took 17.5mg yohimbine and 3 caps lean-r

Bent over lat raises [email protected]

DB shoulder press [email protected]

Seated Side raises [email protected] [email protected]

seated front raises [email protected]

Lev bar mili press [email protected]

then four mile run 35.00 mins then pwo pro6x2scoops+20g leucine+10gbcaa+kre alk


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

blimey Loz that's a heavy sess, good on ya


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Leverage bar on squats mate so not free weight really so easier but pooped all the same


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

I think i nearly pooped on squats tonight


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Four mile run 34.04 pr06x2scoops+20g leucine+10g bcaa+kre alk done


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest dips [email protected],[email protected]

db incline [email protected]

inc flyes [email protected]

Decline db press tut [email protected]

Dips 10,10,10

Incline tri extens ez [email protected]

Incline flyes [email protected]

tri pushdowns [email protected]

flat bp lev [email protected]

pr06/leucine/krealk/bcaa pwo


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That's some session there Loz! TUT, I remember the days well...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tired tut sesh mate was knacked so no cardio on a lighter note though been looking at the profile on the horse tranqs that arrived heavy tin.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Open it up, great smell too. Reminded me of cider for some reason!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I did, the the oxo blast was something to behold, i agree though theres one big capsule that was a struggle ainkiller:the rest were okay


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pull Ups Close grip 10bw,[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

deadlift [email protected] [email protected] on grip 9th rep [email protected] slow singles [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] tried [email protected] but couldnt move it up

T Bat rows oly bar [email protected] [email protected] >[email protected]

Oly bar BO rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs [email protected] x 3

knackered pwo shake and too tired to do arms oh well tommorow it is


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

DB Incline [email protected]

DB Flyes [email protected]

EZ Curls [email protected]

Incline [email protected]

EZ Drags [email protected]

Press Ups 10,10,10

Bench Lev Bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

4.00 mile run 34.53 pwo done extra chest this week for lagging body part felt quite strong as no cardio for a few days must be the recarb


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice flavouring for soups
View attachment 4460


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice solid workout bud!!! Gd to see ur numbers!!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers mate slowly slowly

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats Leverage bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] >[email protected] felt good today right down below parrallel well most of them legs can take the weight now time too strengthen back up on squats need a cage now

calf raises stand [email protected]

leg press [email protected]

db shoulder press [email protected]

bent over lat raises on inlcine bench reversed [email protected]

side lat raises [email protected]

mili press lev bar [email protected] failed on last rep of last set

db front raises [email protected] singles each arm [email protected] both arms together

bike ride 20-30 mins

pwo shake then meal


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

god mate i don't know how you manage shoulders after legs, welldone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Mark felt okay today strength is better thinking of doing a seperate day soon though and putting some sldl in as dont really do these at all currently


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Crunches 20,20,20

cable crunches 15,15,15

bicycle crunches 20,20

weighted upright crunch machine 20,[email protected]

bike ride 1 hour slow and very steady


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline db [email protected]

Inlcine flyes [email protected]

Incline db tut [email protected]

Incline Flyes [email protected]

superset press ups and chest dips [email protected]

Dips 15,15

Tir pushdowns [email protected]

pwo done


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

With the Time under tension (tut), what does "54321" mean. I'm not familiar with this notation?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Hold both arms at top of rep, do 5 reps with left hand, whilst right is still at top of rep (under tension) then 5 with right, whilst left is at top of rep (under tension) then 4 with left, then 4 with right, 3 left, 3 right etc...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Four mile run 35.00 mins felt good today as not run for a few days

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Stop the cardio loz, I'm sat at home watching football... No way I'm gonna. beat you in 24 weeks


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BJ said:


> Stop the cardio loz, I'm sat at home watching football... No way I'm gonna. beat you in 24 weeks


Luring him into a false sense of security mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Luring him into a false sense of security mate


Sounds like it but I'm not buying what he's selling

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close grip pull ups [email protected]

deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] done so tired grip didnt go until 130s though

t bar rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

BOR oly [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

shrugs [email protected]

tired today and couldnt even get the 160 up back was tired too pwo then done


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

glad I'm not the only one feeling tired mate, good to talk to you today


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah mate was good to have a chat, im knackered though i had a little breather then couldnt get my steam back


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ah yes, that's the feeling


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Saturday workout

BP lev bar [email protected] DB Incline [email protected]

Incline Curls [email protected] EZ Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Pullover [email protected] DB flyes [email protected]

DB Pullover [email protected] DB flyes [email protected]

Incline Curls [email protected] DB Curls [email protected] [email protected] >[email protected]

pwo


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shoulders

Mili press [email protected] - DB Should Press [email protected] [email protected]

DB Bent over lat raise [email protected] - [email protected]

DB Side raises [email protected] - [email protected]

Lev Bar Mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

EZ Front raises [email protected]

4 mile run after 36.00

pwo caseinate/leucine/glutamine/bcaa


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

bloody hell that 1st mili press would have me gasping for breath


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's a lev bar mark more like a smiths so fixed only 20kg wasn't to bad trying to exhaust the muscles currently doing legs tommorow so pushed a little harder

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good workout loz, looking forward to seeing the leg workout.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ha! thanks mate im not, shouldve got it out the way today :doh:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Got a nice surprise with my vits order from markie star aka the health store Ipswich I've never had so many samples cheers mate
View attachment 4532


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

my pleasure mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Legs & Bis

Squats Lev Bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg Extn [email protected] ws [email protected] [email protected]

Stand calf raises [email protected]

DB Incline [email protected] curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

DB Incline [email protected] Curls [email protected] [email protected]

pwo shake leucine/glutamine/pro6/bcaa no cardio too tired and hungry


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Loz you need to join a gym so I can compare weights with my competitor


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

the only thing out of sink is the squats on the lev bar bud eveything else is compus mentus perhaps some benching on the lev too, what competition?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Loz said:


> Got a nice surprise with my vits order from markie star aka the health store Ipswich I've never had so many samples cheers mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Herbamate looks good, great to go with a meal!

Male Multiple interesting....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Loz said:


> Legs & Bis
> 
> Squats Lev Bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> ...


Good workout there mate. Too tired and hungry, I know how you feel.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest Today went like this

BP flat lev bar [email protected],[email protected] then DB Flat [email protected]

Chest Dips [email protected] then [email protected] Incline flyes

BP Lev Bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Tricep Pushdowns [email protected],[email protected]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back workout today

Deadlift first [email protected],[email protected] strapped up then [email protected],[email protected] belted up then [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] PB get in good ole straps

Close grip pull ups [email protected] dodgy form last set

T Bar Rows oly bar [email protected],[email protected]

BOOR [email protected] > [email protected]

Wide Lat Pulls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

DB Shrugs [email protected]

done pwo and bcaa and forearms are still aching


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done on the pb loz :first:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well done mate, good lifting


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Bud slowly slowly @Mark thanks mate was pleased :dance:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Another good day @ the gym, Congrats on the PB Loz.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats on the PB Loz, great lifting!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> Another good day @ the gym, Congrats on the PB Loz.


Thanks RR creeping slowly upwards:dance:



Dorsey said:


> Congrats on the PB Loz, great lifting!


Cheers Dorsal! back im sure looked like a banana but weight is increasing albeit slow :drum:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4 Mile run 34.20


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lev BarSquats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

standing calf raises [email protected]

Leg extn [email protected],[email protected]

db shoulder press [email protected]

bent over lat raises [email protected]

seated side raises [email protected]

seated front raises [email protected]

db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

pwo shake after


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No pb's? I'm unsubscribing!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry bud I am trying

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3.45 mile run 8.30pm pitch black and raining have had to change to another route now roadside while the dark nights are here, cant run along the canal in the dark might get mugged or worse!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

could get a really strong head torch bud.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah and wot a noddy I would look like lol I can just picture it !

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest Dips weighted [email protected]

DB Flat press [email protected]

Inlcine Flyes [email protected]

DB Pullover [email protected]

DB Inc press Tut 54321 x3

Dips 10,10,10

press ups 20,20 failed on last one pwo shake done too tired to do any real tri work shattered


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh i see you're doing weighted dips, right that's it then


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Going to be focusing on some core over the next 12 weeks so plan is to work on 2 sets of each and work up to 50 reps on each set so should be interesting for core isolation and see if i can get some growth

crunches 30,30

reverse crunches 30,30

figure 4 crunches 30,30

ball jack knifes 30,30

v leg raises 20,30

prone plank 20 sec hold managed 6 reps lol found these hard shakin all over think i will hold until failure on these and side versions

then 3.45 mile run 30.24 mins bushed


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close Grip Pull ups [email protected]

Deadlfift [email protected], [email protected] [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] PB :whoo:

Lat Pull Downs [email protected]

T Bar Rows [email protected]

Bent Over Row [email protected]

pwo shake done and knackered arms ache now


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Good back session there Loz and congrats on the pb :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent session mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Good back session there Loz and congrats on the pb :thumb


 Thanks Meaty


mark_star said:


> excellent session mate


Cheers Mark back aches now


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Light on legs today

squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf raises standing [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over lat raises [email protected]

DB shoulder press [email protected]

DB side raises seated [email protected]

ez front raises [email protected]


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

that ain't light mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lever bar tho Mark so not quite a difficult as the free oly bar some might say cheating hehe


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3.5 mile run 30.45


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> 3.5 mile run 30.45


Boy loves his running...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ay! that I do ! clears the mind of the daily grind

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pre exhaust flat bench 20 @ 40 x 3

Chest dips 10 @ 15kg x 3

DB Incline 10 @ 27.5 x 3, 10 @22.5

DB Flyes 10 @ 15, 10 @ 17.5x3

Flat bench 10 @ 40, 10 @90, 10 @70x2

EZ tri extensions 10 @ 30 x 3

Dips 10 @15kg, [email protected] 10kg, 6 @10kg failed

Hanging leg raises 12,12,12

pwo shake and no cardio either tonight thats for tommorow, bench was down on strength need to work on this


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How can you guage bench if you pre exhaust it and then do it again? Or do you always?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Have been doing some pre exhausing beforehand and hasnt seemed to hinder the following db pressing exercises in general just gave me a better pump, but your right bud it may be that, ? felt tired more so this time around but it is difficult to judge when pre exhausting can normally get the db up nnoo problem and then still strong after to do some heavy flat.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift 10 @ 70,10 @ 120, 5 @ 130, [email protected] 140 ,[email protected] ,[email protected] that was enough back still a little achey soo didnt want to push it

close grip pulls 10,10,10,10 all at 10kg

wide grip chins 6,4,4,4

t bar row 12 @ 30,[email protected], [email protected] 35, 12 @30

bi curls [email protected] 17.5 x3

db incline curls [email protected] 15,[email protected] 15, [email protected] 17.5 failed on 8th

ez bar curls 10 @30 [email protected] 35 done too tired for anything else tonight


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4 mile run 34.23


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Loz said:


> Have been doing some pre exhausing beforehand and hasnt seemed to hinder the following db pressing exercises in general just gave me a better pump, but your right bud it may be that, ? felt tired more so this time around but it is difficult to judge when pre exhausting can normally get the db up nnoo problem and then still strong after to do some heavy flat.


Loz if you are going to pre exhaust, do it by getting all your flys cables and pec deck work done first, pre exhaust should work chest but leave your triceps fresh, light bench press will not do this.....


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

freddee said:


> Loz if you are going to pre exhaust, do it by getting all your flys cables and pec deck work done first, pre exhaust should work chest but leave your triceps fresh, light bench press will not do this.....


Absolutely agree with Freddee.

I have on occasion pre exhausted, but more like a superset.

Light flat flys, high rep range and really squeeze hard at the top then straight into flat bench press.

All your supporting muscles are still fresh, but your pecs get an amazing double hit :thumb


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

freddee said:


> Loz if you are going to pre exhaust, do it by getting all your flys cables and pec deck work done first, pre exhaust should work chest but leave your triceps fresh, light bench press will not do this.....


Cheers Fred had good strength last time and & that was due to doing pullovers to pre-ex firstly ,tried it with flat dbs and was right down with strength oh well you live and learn thanks for the tip, just playing around with stuff curently but as you say makes perfect sense :thumb


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Absolutely agree with Freddee.
> 
> I have on occasion pre exhausted, but more like a superset.
> 
> ...


 Thanks meathead will be putting it all into practice :thumb


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bent over laterals [email protected]

DB Shoulder press [email protected]

SIde raises [email protected]

Front raises [email protected]

EZ Mili press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Crunches 50,50

Reverse Crunches 50,50

Figure 4 Crunches 50,50

V Leg Raises 50,50

Ball Jacknifes 50,50

Then 3.47 Mile Run 30.11 that was enough a right killer


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tried this for size

incline flyes [email protected] [email protected]

Db pullover [email protected]

DB incline press [email protected]

Flat Bench press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failure on 7th,[email protected]

Dips [email protected]

Close grip press ups 10,10,10

tri pushdowns [email protected]

tris are tight and pumped good workout arms aching


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Crunches 50,50

Reverse Crunches 50,50

Figure 4 Crunches 50,50

V Leg Raises 50,50

Ball Jacknifes 50,50. No cardio tonight had to see a man about a dog these core workouts ate a killer but pleased I've managed to get to 50 reps quite quickly hopefully might see a difference by week 24

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Crunches 50,50

Reverse Crunches 50,5o

Figure 4 Crunches 50,50

V Leg Raises 50,50

Ball Jacknifes 50,50. No cardio tonight had to see a man about a dog these core workouts ate a killer but pleased I've managed to get to 50 reps quite quickly hopefully might see a difference by week 24

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Easy night tonight just arms mainly

Close grip pull ups 10,10,10,10 bw warm up

Incline Curls [email protected]

EZ Curls [email protected] [email protected]

DB Preachers [email protected]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

trained legs today with some shoulders

leverage bar squats warm up 10 on oly bar 10,[email protected] 130 then [email protected] 100 [email protected] 120

Standing calf raises 20,20,[email protected] 100

Leg extensions [email protected] 50x2 [email protected] 60x1

bent over lateral raises [email protected] 15 x4, [email protected] 15

seated db shoulder press [email protected] 22.5 x 3 still struggle with this weight

seated side raises [email protected] 12.5 x 3

front raises [email protected] 12.5 x 3

Lev bar mili press [email protected] 50 ,[email protected] 60 finished back is aching now shouldve just gone lighter and eased myself back in but i never learn

pwo shake which was build and recover 20g leucine and bcaa caps then dinner chicken and green beans 45 mins after


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It doesnt seem right that you struggle with 22.5kg db presses but if done correctly,though not a massive weight do 12.5 lateral raises??? just an idea but you could go to the smith machine and get some pressing done on that, might help you push your weights up on the dumbells??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tell me about it Fred? getting low on the negative and slow enough but really struggle doing them , im finding the weight on seated side raises is increasing nicely over time,your right though the only option i could try is try and increase the mili press and work on that, thanks for comments though


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back still aching from squats yesterday should've used a belt I will do from now on until this subsides pushed to hard or funny angle.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

crunches 50,50 figure 4 crunches 50,50

V leg raises 50,50 reverse crunches 50,50 took 17.5 yohimbine hcl and three caps lean r then

ball jack knifes 50,50

then 3 mile run couldnt do any more absoloutely fecked 26 mins run took


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh god that looks hideous, my worst nightmare


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Man i felt ill after 2 miles its supposed to be getting easier but guess what it isnt!!! week 16 coming up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 4672
current fat burn stack

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Man i felt ill after 2 miles its supposed to be getting easier but guess what it isnt!!! week 16 coming up


i know, i hope i'm showing some good progress. Is it this week or next?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Week 16 is this weekend i beleive, oh no! so quick!!!!! Im sure youve made loads lol false sense of security and all that?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha wait till friday, all will be revealed (well nearly all)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

:scared: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest and triceps

Incline Flyes [email protected] 12.5 , 10 @ 17.5 x 3

Incline Flyes [email protected] 10, DB Pullovers [email protected] 27.5 x4

DB Incline Press [email protected] 27.5 x 3

Lev Flat Press [email protected] 90,[email protected] 90,[email protected] 80

Dips [email protected] 17.5,[email protected] 20,[email protected] 20

Close grip press up on raised ez bar 10,10,10

Tricep Pushdowns [email protected] 30,[email protected] 30,[email protected] 35

done


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Crunches 50,50

Fig 4 crunches 50,50

Ball jack knifes 50,50

Rev crunches 50,50

V leg raises 50,50

37 mins

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh you animal :hail:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Didn't want to do anything today get it out the way feeling tired now

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] back still a little odd

close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

wide grip chins 6,5,5

incline db rows [email protected]

t bar rows [email protected]

incline curls [email protected] pb one arm made it the other didnt [email protected]

ex preaches [email protected] [email protected]

bicep curls [email protected] x3


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back feels better but must have pulled something with deadlifting a few weeks back, was aching over weekend but felt okay today so decided to go easy and not aggravate anything but gave shoulders a beasting as normal

lev squats [email protected]

stand calf raises [email protected]

leg extn [email protected]

bent over lat raises [email protected]

DB shoulder press [email protected]

Seated side raises [email protected]

EZ Front raises [email protected]

Lev Mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

try and improve on mili press and see if this drives the dbs up


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice one, as certain people say, adapt and overcome


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

nice one man..

I got a wee back tweak just now to

down my left lat

I put it down to driving the fork truck at work for

12hours a day the last 3wks.

we usually share but my partner is training somewhere else

and the guy I'm wi now hates the truck plus he's 63 so I don't mind..lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bit if a pain as was doing quite well just goes to show bad form can do you harm

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

these things happen tho mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Crunches 50,50 figure 4 crunches 50,50

reverse crunches 50,50 v leg raises 50,50

ball jack knifes 50,50 fell off on last one

then 3.47 mile run 30.00 mins total time and knackered finished of with some b&r+ leucine then 1/2 hour after 75g basmati 150g chicken 80g green beans and off to watch eragon


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

DB flyes [email protected] [email protected],[email protected]

DB Pullover [email protected]

DB Incline press [email protected]

Flat Bench Press lev bar [email protected]@90,[email protected] failed on 10th

Dips [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Close grip press ups to failure 18,12

Tri Pushdowns [email protected]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Crunches. Figure 4 crunches . V leg raises . Reverse crunches . Ball jack knifes all 2 sets of 50

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Small back workout as got a meal tonight and need time to get a shirt

close grip pull ups [email protected]

deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] strapped up for last 2 then [email protected] [email protected] left it at that back still slightly aching so taking no chances

t bat rows [email protected]

done


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

t bar rows 1 of my favorites,great mass builer,its all there,dont do anymore tho you might not get a shirt to fit yeah lol,enjoy thre food..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Wez will do

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline Seated DB curls [email protected] x 3 pb

Concentration Curls [email protected] x 3

Preacher curls BB [email protected] x3

then 3.47 mile run total time 29.40 mins done post workout shake b&r and then having roast beef with sweet pot cubes with duck fat to mak em nice and crispy


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Note Duck fat dont make sweet pot cubes crunchy you gotta have such a high heat to do it unlike normal potatoes

Shoulder and some legs

Bent over lat raises [email protected] 17.5 x4

Db shoulder press [email protected] x 3

DB Side raises seated [email protected] both arms together

DB Front raises [email protected] both arms together

Lev Mili press [email protected] [email protected] failed on 9th [email protected]

Squats [email protected] x3

Leg extensions [email protected],[email protected]

done shoulders ache now still taking it easy on lower back


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline Flyes [email protected]

DB Pullovers [email protected]

Incline Press DB [email protected]

Flat Flyes [email protected]

Flat Bench Press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed on 7th

Close grip press ups 10,20

Pushdowns [email protected]


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice workout Loz


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Mark felt quite good started taking those coq10 now too over the last few days and trying to get at least 7-8 hrs sleep gonna use those slimming pills you sent too cheers bud you are the sample man tried that herbamare too quite nice on the rice


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good bench numbers mate even with that pre exhaust!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm hoping for some progress feel stronger if I don't run the day before

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

No cardio today but had a lion bar instead for the first time In nearly 20 years I really enjoyed it

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

at least you didn't waste the day then


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back feels better but stayed with the low weights just in case and concentrated on my form for deadlift today

Close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

T bar rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] quite enjoy these

Wide grip lat pulls [email protected] [email protected]

Incline Curls [email protected]

Conc Curls [email protected]

EZ Preacher curls [email protected],[email protected]


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Drago update...

BJ had kebab shop fried chicken and chips for dinner, washed down with 6 magners....

I think a marathon in the morning is in order to keep on yours and marks tail...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm eating quite clean but still have the odd sweet thing and having a cider on weekends the fruit kind , carbs giving me energy at the mo gotta watch that bf with only a short time to go mate

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest work today, really need to join a gym with varied machines also dbs have got to a weight now where it does not make sense to keep purchasing equipment until i have more room

Incline flyes [email protected] [email protected]

Flat Flyes [email protected]

DB Pullovers [email protected]

DB Incline Press [email protected] [email protected]

Flat Press lev [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 6th

Dips [email protected] [email protected]

close grip press up 10. then normal width 20

also a photo for progress quite happy with progress so far


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good loz, much tighter everywhere since the starting pics...

Do you prefer training at home or up the gym?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't mind bud either really do like having more options machine wise db and barbells get a bit boring really want to leg press too , just need to lose more bf now

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

very nice mate, looking really good


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks buddy still some work to do

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Thanks buddy still some work to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


ah the never ending search for perfection


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking good Loz, good stuff.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Trix

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

So your flat bench is up 20kg since we started even though you've lost I'd guess some 10lbs of fat?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I was doing 80-90 regular so it's going up slowly bud which is nice. just need to carry on focusing on chest and bring my biceps up more now .bf has stabilised with extra carbs, just need to watch it now and keep it where it is and adjust with cardio accordingly if needed. More mass is the target I'm still hovering at 90kg

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

T Bar Rows [email protected],[email protected]@40

Wide Grip Chins 7,4,4

Close grip Pull ups [email protected],[email protected]

cable crunches [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

still going strong Loz, good man, we'll show'em


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hehe hopefully mate staying power

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do those wide grip pull-ups first mate!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Why you big girl ? Ruin my grip for the don of exercises? I think not! No seriously ! Wanted to get deads right and still trying to get grip stronger , I'm up to 20 reps with 120 before it goes now ! Feel like playing that rocky soundtrack "getting stronger """ this can only improve my long term grip I feel bra! As they say on the forums xx

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Word .....


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ran 3.47 miles in 29.11 mins was punishment for drinking 4 cans magners 4 mini cans fruit cider and two double Bacardi and cokes full fat of course .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Loz said:


> Ran 3.47 miles in 29.11 mins was punishment for drinking 4 cans magners 4 mini cans fruit cider and two double Bacardi and cokes full fat of course .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


You need to let loose every now and then Loz :thumb

Don't think anyone would begrudge you a few sherbets


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gotta hold that position bud

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

LEV Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raises [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg Extns [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] ouch

Bent over Lateral raises [email protected] put my head on incline bench to help lower back

DB Shoulder Press [email protected]

Seated Side raises DB [email protected]

Lev Mili Press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] f7th

Front raises [email protected] i set seated the rest standing

done bcaa build and recover with extra creatine then 75g rice 150g chicken and 150 broc

On a side not ive started to stab the chicken breasts and insert little garlic gloves within it before baking them hhhmmmmm


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh man that's a good one, I would've had more than one ouch in there


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im losing my get up and go currently, was a real effort fell asleep on the couch before the workout think that helped


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

poor old man, catches up to us all in the end :couch2:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lying leg raises [email protected] x 3

Swiss ball crunches [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] trying to find right weight for twelve reps.

Decline sit ups [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Cable crunches [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

look at all that ab stuff, i did 2 sets of 20 cable crunches today, 1st time. Ain't no way i'm going to do as much as you tho!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Try to find the right weight and get the little buggers poking out a bit more think I've been blessed with a 2pac

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

2 more than me mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yours are just hiding mine are hibernating

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline flyes [email protected] warm up then [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] pb

DB Pullovers [email protected]

Incline DB Bench Press [email protected]

Leverage Flat Bench Press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] pb :wacko: seen some stars hehe > [email protected] >[email protected] failed on 10th

Weighted Dips [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed on 9th

Tricep Pushdowns [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] getting stronger on these

pleased with new weight on press might keep the reps low on that exercise for a while and see if i can build the weight up


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent welldone on the pb's :whoo:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks buddy arms aching now but feeling good


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close grip pulldowns [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

T bar rows [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Good Mornings [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] trying to find right weight

wide grip chins 6,5,4

good workout nice and intense need to kick deads up a gear but energy is somewhat elusive enjoyed close grip pull downs might do these for a while to see if it improves my pull up strength


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

we've got some good stuff going on mate, excellent


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah bud :thumb :tried lifting the 170 and wasnt happening today no leg power at all in the end , going to try adding some extra lower back exs as well and see if it helps improve strength for deads without hurting myself too much


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

great sounds good, a bit of time and you'll do it


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I find rack pulls are good for improving deads


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah brock need to get one really so i can do partials would be a great addition, just going to add some db rows,mornings and barbell rows for now until i get more equipment or join a gym


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

It wouldn't be hard to to rig up or build 2 small platforms for each side to sit on?

But good mornings will the best one for now.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Strange I was thinking milk crates last night too !! Gonna have A look around just gotta be careful not to turn the middle room into a building site 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol aye get a few breeze blocks sorted..lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I wil have to think of something more elaborate something that can take a bashing of more than 150kg :lol:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seated curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Conc curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Drag curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Preacher ez curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

And a little pose for week twenty progress Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bent over Lat raises [email protected] x 3

db shoulder press [email protected]

Seated DB side raises [email protected]

EZ front raises [email protected]

3.4 mile run think im gonna call this bacardio after last night due to the amount of doubles i drank:heh:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline flyes [email protected]

db incline press [email protected]

Flat press Lev Bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] pb,[email protected]

Dips [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Superset tri pushdowns [email protected] close grip press ups [email protected]

thats was all today been off my food and training, not been well for a few days but feeling better today


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah Loz you star, wondered where you'd been, glad you're getting better


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks bud didnt do my usual back day as missed chest so thought i would get that out the way firstly before the dreaded deads


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close grip pulls [email protected] then [email protected]

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

t bar rows [email protected]@40x2

Good Mornings [email protected]

Bent over SIngle db rows [email protected] each arm

Wide chins 5,4,3

Seated ez curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Standing ex curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

done knackered after that first proper workout back feels better also


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent Loz, looks like hardwork


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Need bigger dbs now for them rows!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lying leg raises [email protected]

Cable crunches [email protected] [email protected]

Decline Sit ups [email protected]

Done


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Abs day????


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lazy ******* day


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline flyes [email protected]

DB Incline [email protected]

Flat Bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] pb,[email protected],[email protected]

Dips [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Close grip press ups 10,10,10

Tri Pushdowns [email protected]

Getting much stronger without doing as much cardio on bench


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yes you are getting much stronger mate, nice one


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank bud 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Standing calf raises [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

DB bent over raises [email protected] [email protected] dropped down 20s make back ache

DB Shoulder press [email protected],[email protected] pb lol :sing: ,[email protected],[email protected]

DB Seated side raises [email protected]

DB Front raises [email protected]

Mili press Machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] pb to do 2 sets of ten at seventy kilos

some leucine,B&r,Extra creatine and some bcaa and done


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good one Loz, nearly there, final push


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah not long now


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3.47 mile run 30.07 secs cold dark and wet and legs still aching from Fridays squats so I'll be limping tommorow

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]5

Db bent over rows [email protected]

T bar rows [email protected] x3

Good mornings [email protected]

Oly bar curls [email protected] bar [email protected]

Preacher machine curl [email protected]

Lat pulls [email protected]

Pumped lower back for a change 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Real nice figures on your deads, I've only ever deaded 120KG Back in the day with straps, something I need to work on and shall do.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Trix trying to get to that magic number:0 weights stalling at the moment so adding in more lower back work to get them up need to focus on same weight reps for a while to build some stamina gotta try and keep up with mr star cos I'm a lanky get 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Cheers Trix trying to get to that magic number:0 weights stalling at the moment so adding in more lower back work to get them up need to focus on same weight reps for a while to build some stamina gotta try and keep up with mr star cos I'm a lanky get
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


i'm glad you're feeling the pump mate, always feel it in my lower back and in all honesty sometimes it feels a bit too much.

anyway good session and a good plan getting some stamina in there


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Mark on a side note I didn't strap up until 140kg today 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Db pullover [email protected]

Incline flyes [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline db press [email protected]

Flat press lev [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tri push downs superset with close grip press up [email protected] [email protected] x3

Triceps pumped and really tight result

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

bloody hell there's some reps on those flyes, I'd cry


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nah easy potatoes to a man of your calibre 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lev Bar Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Stnd Calf Raises [email protected]

Leg Extensions [email protected] [email protected],[email protected]

Bent over lateral raises [email protected] x 4

DB Shoulder Press [email protected] [email protected] x 3

DB Side Raises [email protected]

DB Front raises [email protected] x 4

Lev Mili Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed on 5th

done took ages but hangover from yesterday ha gone now, no pain and all that:twitch:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice workout mate, especially after a hangover


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh yes it helped . End of comp pics now due the end has finally come

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

is it the end of the week? 21st or was it yesterday, think i'm losing track of time


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

17th December officially 6 months so gotta sort some pics on Sunday 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Loz said:


> 17th December officially 6 months so gotta sort some pics on Sunday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Looking forward to it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

right will take them tomorrow and get em up tomorrow night


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah me too bud gotta get someone to take the pics 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat pulldowns wide [email protected] [email protected]

T bar rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Good mornings [email protected]

Db single arm rows [email protected]

Seated rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Preacher curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bb curls [email protected] [email protected] bushed

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

db pullovers [email protected]

incline flyes [email protected]

db press incline [email protected]

bench press [email protected] [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

dips [email protected] x3

done


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Had Full week or so off everything no weights no cardio, went out for a small run this evening 27.21 mins 3 miles felt like death afterwards that will teach me to drink heavily =-)


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

How often do you do you usually do a 3 miler Loz?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I normally do a 4 miler 2-3 times a week in the summer/ lighter months but do 3.5 currently every alt day after a weight day good to see you posting again

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a fair bit of running/cardio your doing matey.

Yeah, had a few thing that needed attending too so I had to put the gym etc on hold really with the odd session here n there. Not lost too much size but lost a lot of strength.

You've made awesome progress mate after looking at your pictures.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Malc much appreciated

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back on it today after a nice break.

External rotations 3x10 5kg on each arm for warm up

db flat flyes [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline pullovers [email protected]

Db incline press [email protected]

Flat press lev machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Tri pushdowns [email protected] [email protected]

done bushed strength was okay after rest


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squat lev bar 100,130,130 3x10

stand calf raises [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg ext [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over lat raises [email protected] [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected]

Db seated side raise [email protected] [email protected]

Db stand front raise [email protected]

Lev mili press [email protected],[email protected] just [email protected]

Strength on shoulders was not as strong but have been lifting lots of heavy metal for days so was a bit tired bit good overall as all ache niggles and pains have disappeared after the rest 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Still on the 22.5 DB press bud? I know e you were struggling but time to up it to 25kg next week I reckon


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah good old Loz nice to see you still going strong mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

BJ said:


> Still on the 22.5 DB press bud? I know e you were struggling but time to up it to 25kg next week I reckon


I do mate I agree ! Tried the 27.5s and couldn't get them up :-0 need to try the 25s and work from there

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Mark, body is saying no but felt guilty 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3.47 mile run time 30 mins 29 secs

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Good time matey!! Need to work on my fitness... just starting on hiit! 30 seconds flat.. minute rest.. about dead after 20 mins lols..!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

renshaw said:


> Good time matey!! Need to work on my fitness... just starting on hiit! 30 seconds flat.. minute rest.. about dead after 20 mins lols..!!


 I throw in a little hit in at the end last mile speed up =-) still after a few weeks off you realise how much fitness goes after a few sherberts


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] Oh god!!!!im never taking that long off again was saturated in sweat and nearly passed out

Close grip pull ups [email protected] [email protected],[email protected]

Wide grip chins 5,4,4

bent over db rows [email protected]

t bar rows [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

good mornings [email protected]

Oly barbell curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

preacher curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Im so glad that, that! is over!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i sympathize completely

deadlifts after a break, oh dear


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Too many tins of roses!!!uke:


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I know that feeling loz


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Its always the first few workouts after a lay off that are brutal! was glad of the break though :thumb


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline Flyes [email protected]

Incline DB Press TUT [email protected] that got the chest pumped

Flat press Lev [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed 9th

Dips [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Close grip press ups 10,10,10

tri pushdowns [email protected]

felt good triceps still aching hours after =-0


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bent over laterals [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected]

Db Side raises [email protected]

Db front raises [email protected]

Lev mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed on 9th

then 3.00 mile run 27.02 mins lower back had a twineg so didnt push it tooo much .


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close grip pull ups [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Partial Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] MAX i minute rest between sets

T bar rows [email protected]

Bent over Db rows [email protected]

Good Mornings [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Oly barbell curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Preacher Curls [email protected],[email protected] failed 9th ,[email protected]

back felt much better today with lower weight and higher reps may work on this for a while and up weight slowly


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

us old men and our weak backs eh


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know! gonna go with partials and alternate from the floor! build that lower back for the magic 200


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

mark_star said:


> us old men and our weak backs eh


You rang :nono:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Went out for a run for a change 3.52 miles in 30.21 mins 2 hills and 1/4 mile incline 8.38 per mile some build and recover/leucine with some bcaa now off to get some eggs =-)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline flyes [email protected]

db pullovers [email protected]

Db incline press tut [email protected]

Flat press lev bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],failed on 25 couldnt move it then [email protected]

Dips [email protected],[email protected] failed on 10th

close grip press ups 10,10,10

finished bit tired today but feeling fitter this week


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

nice chest workout loz very intense how it should be..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Wez think the hours sleep beforehand helped 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

leg extensions [email protected]

Stand Calf raises [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] couldnt be bothered today too lethargic to do anything


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh Loz that's not like you. Rest up over the weekend and then get in next week


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

What up Loz? You workouts are usually quite intense...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lacking some Pazzaz!! and feeling tiredhoto: nice warm fire on now wih my slippers on watching the snow =-) all i need now is a pipe


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

DB Bent over laterals [email protected]

DB Shoulder press [email protected] pb [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated side raises [email protected]

Mili press lev bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] 3 min rest then [email protected]

DB front raises seated both arms together [email protected]

leucine b&r bcaa after


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Well done on the pb loz, I know you been stuck for a whole on DB press!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers BJ still pushing on had a bit more strength today could have been due too no legs =-)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift partials [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

close grip pull ups [email protected],[email protected],[email protected].5

t bar rows [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

DB bent over rows [email protected]

Seated upright rows [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Preacher curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Oly bar curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed on 5th

good workout back was pumped and curls are getting stronger too then off for downhill sledging as my cardio the hill walk back to the top is massive


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

very nice mate and a bit of fun sledging too


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It was great bouncing around like a lunatic at speed sooo much fun hilarious .


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3.52 mile run 31.40 bit slow due to ice dodging

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline flyes [email protected] x 4

DB pullovers [email protected] x 2 could be bothered swapping the dbs downstairs

Db incline [email protected]

Flat bench lev machine [email protected] warm up then [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] pb [email protected] failed on 8th felt a little dizzy after that

Dips [email protected] [email protected]

Chest dips [email protected],[email protected]

close grip pres ups on ez bar 10,10,10 chest pumped to buggery =-)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice pb


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers BJ joint ache now =-)


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice one Loz, nice PB buddy


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Malc going up slowly .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

and you say i'm on a mission, get you with your pb's


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

You are the cardio master your soon to be on a par with mad lizzy from breakfast tv 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah mad mark :crazy:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected] arse touching the plate on the floor then [email protected] not pushing any lower back until it feels 100%

Calf raises [email protected]

Leg extns [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]>[email protected] that hurt

reverse flye type thing, just like bent over laterals but using an incline bench to rest chest on arms dangling over the sides not sure what its called anyway! [email protected]

DB Shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated Side raises db [email protected]

Leverage mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

finished with some bcaa and lecuine mixed with b&r and some rhodiola


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice one on the squats mate and reverse flye type thing sounds like a good name for an exercise


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3.1 mile run 26 mins back felt better today

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Partial Deads [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] back felt much better forearms lats and lower back pumped as hell and got some blisters on the old palms but no straps or belt!

Close grip pull ups [email protected]

T bar rows [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Bent over db rows [email protected]

Seated lat row [email protected] more weight [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] ouch

Preacher curl machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] pb

Oly bar curls [email protected] [email protected] failed on 10th nearly dropped bar [email protected]

back felt much stronger today so decided to go non stop with reps grip stayed too


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh you'll toughen them dandies up in no time


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im hoping so! grip is getting better, been a bit odd getting used too the partial Rom for a few weeks but enjoyed it today also been practising form with 70kg bar from floor just trying too get form sussed then onwards for a shin scraping :shocked:


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

the partials are addictive, when you keep doing p.b.s at 1rm its very good for boosting morale to keep going in the gym .......


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Really liked them yesterday first time my lats were tight prob due to higher reps as don't normally feel anything will be interesting to see what I can get off the floor when I swap them around 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

yes do partials for a month then go back to full rom from floor, i should imagine you will get another plate each side, me and my gym partner both managed that after a month of partials. defo builds confidence moving heavier weight i m o.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with Flint.

I know that any weight I can get to knee height is mine because I have already lifted it and much more doing partials.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

DB Flyes [email protected] x4

Db incline press [email protected]

Flat press lev machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] PB,[email protected] PB,[email protected]

Dips [email protected],[email protected]

Close grip press ups 10,10,10

wrist are aching today??????????


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

woah blimey Loz that flat press is going very well


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Really pleased mate thanks:roll: shoulders aching now, depth wasnt quite there though but hey im happy it went up! still the leverage machine though so still not as free moving as normal bench but weights going up which is a good sign couldnt even move the 120 a few weeks back, weight will drop when i get the oly bar on a rack i reckon though so not a true comparison need to go gym with a spotter but chest hurts and aches for days after im hoping it keeps goin that way then when i finally go onto normal bench on cage its a really respectable weight =-0 no pressure


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

calve raises [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg exnt [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

bent over lateral sitting on bench and bending over think i prefer the reverse flye thingy [email protected]

Shoulder press db [email protected],[email protected], [email protected] getting there with these rom was a bit shite but aiming for 3x10 and that will be a result pb

seated db side raises [email protected]

leverage mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed on 10th nearly damn


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

come on the Loz, yeah baby pushing for PB's all over the place


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol cheers mate my weak shoulders n all just gotta focus on them legs a bit more eh:frusty:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

they ain't weak mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks mate bless you let's call em working progress I'm glad I've moved up from the 22s at last 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3.1 mile run 25.40 time felt quite good considering not ran for a week


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close Grip Pull ups [email protected]

Wide Grip Chins 6,5,4

Partial Deadlift [email protected] wu,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] non stop reps and getting quckier heart rate was pounding

t bar rows [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

DB bent over rows [email protected]

Seated Rows [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Preacher machine [email protected] pb,[email protected],[email protected]

back felt better and strong going to up weight next on these then try from the floor week after


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

db incline flyes [email protected] flat db flyes [email protected]

db incline press [email protected]

flat press leverage machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed 8th [email protected] failed 9th

Dips [email protected]

close grippress ups 20,12

tricep pushdown [email protected]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] depth a little lacking but felt quite good on the 140s nowhere as tired as previous weeks

calf raises [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

db bent over laterals/reverse flye [email protected]

db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] pb

seated side db raises [email protected]

milipress lev machines [email protected],[email protected] failed 9th,[email protected]

leg extns [email protected]

dumbell lunges 10 x 22.5db on each hand


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

here we are again, well done on the PB, 22.5 on the laterals is damned good going too


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks bud if the reverse flye thing easier on the back

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close grip pull ups [email protected] x 3

Partial deadlift [email protected],[email protected] grip failed,[email protected] grip failed,strapped up [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

T bar rows [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

DB Bent over rows [email protected] x 3

Seated row [email protected] x 3

Preacher curls [email protected],[email protected] failed 4th,[email protected],[email protected]

Seated incline db curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

done =-) think the weighted pull ups as weight increases are having an effect on the dead grip also the speed of the reps but hopefully it will improve .


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Loz said:


> Close grip pull pups [email protected] x 3 done =-)


What are pull pups mate?

Or shouldn't we ask :madgrin:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oops!!!! Oh Dear seems to have affected my spelling too :doh:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz's exotic exercises again


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

outdoor run 3.48 miles in 30 mins 36 secs bushed


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

DB Flyes [email protected] x 4

DB Pullovers [email protected] x 4

DB Incline Press [email protected] x 3

Flat Press Machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips [email protected],[email protected]

Close Grip press ups 10,10,10

finished 60 mins total time


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats lev machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Standing calf raises [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg extension [email protected]

*ent over laterals [email protected] x 4 *

*DB shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]*

*Db seated side raises [email protected] x 4 *

*Mili press machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]*


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent session again mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Partial deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

pulldown close grip [email protected],[email protected]

bent over db rows [email protected]

wide chins 7,6

Bent over row oly bar [email protected],[email protected]

finished early tooday as few things to do, also went on a tour of a local gym near me very impressed so will be leaving the ranks of the hermits =-) and its got a leg press machine, tons of cages and dbs that go over 50, and some very neat looking machines which i dont have a clue how to use so happy days light workout today as having a week of active rest and get my strength up for some proper deads


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

all sounds good mate, onwards and upwards


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Gym sounds cool I think theres only so far you can

Take your training from home although you sound like you

Have a good set up at home you must have plenty space!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hench-Life said:


> Gym sounds cool I think theres only so far you can
> 
> Take your training from home although you sound like you
> 
> Have a good set up at home you must have plenty space!


 Thats the trouble Brock its taking up too much room, i need the room now annd ive got this huge piece of kit which needs to go on ebay im keeping the olympic weights bars and all the gubbings but getting rid of the powertec , 17.5 a month and 30 quid up front locked in for a year im joining it tommorow, i just want to play with that leg press =-)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close grip pull ups [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] grip failed

DB bent over rows [email protected]

Partial deadlift [email protected],straps on [email protected],[email protected]

Seated lat rows [email protected]

Preacher Machine [email protected]

enough after a five day break back feels great i mean not a twinge in slight grip is better too think the assistance exs are helping just need to work on bis a bit more i feel. Gym Membership tommorow ready for chest on wednesday


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Db flyes [email protected]

Db pullovers [email protected]

Db incline press [email protected]

Flat press lev [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips 10,11,10

Tweaked my chest left top side bloody hurts teach for not warming up after a break . Plus note gym joined and got induction on Saturday

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Opened shaker wrong way in car, top opened now its covered in blueberry cheesecake powder, what a **** .

Smells nice though

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

On the plus side, you'll always have some protein for when you get stuck in traffic!  :lol:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

True just need a Hoover to get it .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Roll up a tenner and snort it up!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Workout from yesterday

bent over lateral raises [email protected]

db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated db side raises [email protected]

leverage mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

done


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Todays workout

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] passed horiz

hack squat machine [email protected],[email protected] just trying weights

Leg press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated calf raise [email protected]

Prone leg curl [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg exntension [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer strength ab machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

first time at new gym so went easy as trying a few machines found squats taxing as going as low without stability, first time leg press too but all good .


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline DB curls [email protected] ,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ez Preacher curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed on 8th

Standing DB curls alt [email protected]

Barbell Drag Curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] couldnt find anything larger

Cable Curls cybex machine [email protected] very weird!!

Ticep Rope Pushdowns [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] Done

Ive seen the strangest things in this gym as it was busy, some of the form i cant beleive, im not saying im perfect by any means but one guy was doing some sort of cable flyes and its the most comical thing ive seen in ages it looked like he was trying to take off !!=-o plus note though, got through workout quick not a lot of rest and felt a little more motivated in a busy place


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

DB flat flyes [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Pec dec type thang [email protected],[email protected]? didnt feel right at all

DB Incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Decline Bench oly bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] loved these found them a struggle at the end

Smith Bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer Chest ISO machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

ouch ego took a bash today thought i would be able to lift more but knackered after the decline benching, going to need to spot by the looks of things too as didnt enjoy the smith bench at all, will be good for shoulder pressing though but didnt feel good for bench, the diffrence is amazing its much harder so will be practising plenty over the next few weeks, my legs are still aching from sundays session im having to use the grab bar to get out the car still cmon leg press!!!! also still got doms in my biceps from monday so somethings getting hit diffrently =-)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith is perfect for shoulder press and incline bench I tend to stay away from it now for flat benching after my mate tore his pec on it...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Blimey! I found it strange just wanted to see what weight i could move but didnt like it at all, im going to have to ask someone to spot me and hope they say yes feel a bit cheeky asking


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rear Delt Machine [email protected],[email protected]

Shoulder press Machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Lat raises Machine [email protected] this was hard work

Smith Mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] just

DB side raises supersetted with DB front raises [email protected] killer seated

that got the blood pumping getting much more pump from these new machines


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What setting did you have the bench in smith press mate? Vertical or 1 notch down?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Totally vertical bud was a squeeze getting in, going to try behind the neck press next, im presuming the bar weight is 20kg as normal on the smith or is it heavier?its got some big catches


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It's 30 in my gym, I would have guessed 20 though if it didn't have a big sign on it...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Will have a look and and see dont want to be selling myself short


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide Chins 9pb,7,7 Nearly ten :flame:

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]nt,[email protected]

Partial Deads [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] back feels back to normal now time to start pushing a little harder

Lat Pulldowm machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

T bar row contraption [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Diverging seated row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Done 1hr .


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] went right to the floor and couldnt get back up [email protected]

Leg press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated calf raises [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg Extn [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Lats still aching from fridays workout, squats are going up slowly balance is getting there now pleased that i got some 100s out . Wanted to do shoulders but was very busy so will do another day, legs nearly gave way down the stairs on way out!! legs are getting worked much harder now and im quite enjoying it, the music is shite though


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good squats mate atg, I only go to parallel or my knees feel like they are going to explode!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Much harder free weight squats it's good to start low again and build my form bloody hard work

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How you finding the iron bar as opposed to your padded leverage system?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay upper backs been taking a beating last few years so plenty of muscle there for padding , also got these wrap around pads which help

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

DB Press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Rear delt machine [email protected] front grip

Smiths Mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] big improv on last week

Behind Neck Press smiths [email protected],[email protected]

Seated DB side raises [email protected]

Seated DB side raises [email protected]

Rear delt machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] side grip much harder

Good workout and done in under an hour, think my delts on the front are more prominent than the back, so going to try and focus on more rear delt work.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I take it your in a gym all the time now bud? 2 lots of rear delt machines? You could Try face pulls or cross overs to hit them?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah mate just getting used to it all, was a diffrent grip i was using and cable machines always seem to be busy i cant be arsed waiting around, will give the face pulls and crossovers a blast too =-)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

DB flyes [email protected],[email protected]

Pec Dec [email protected],[email protected]

DB Incline Press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] loving the bigger dumbells

Flat Bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] knackered nearly dropped bar on 80s

Dips 10,8,5 narrow grip

Tricep Pushowns [email protected],36,36,32

done 1 hour really need to get some sort of spot for benching or use the smith


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Get a spot mate, smith is ok but a free bar will do you so much better!

I take it your at an old School gym with hundreds of dumbells? My gym goes up in 2kgs yours is 0.25kgs lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Theres Four racks of DBs, one side its 2.5kg increments up to 60 then the other side they just look really big ive not ventured over there yet always full of bigger looking meatheads throwing em around =-)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice to see you're still going well Loz, must be odd being in a gym, I think cable m/c's are busy where ever you go mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Trying my best bud , getting over a nasty cold really knocked me and don't normally suffer from them , back on it next few days

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide chins 8,5,4

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Partial Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Lat pulldown [email protected],1079,[email protected]

Diverging seated row [email protected] x 3

Incline Db Curls [email protected]@17.5,[email protected]

Barbell 21s 3 [email protected]

Done after a week off with a cold , not too bad was expecting lethargic orse so all good even had time for some gym chat =-)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Quick legs tonight

squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg press squat press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg extensions [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

tired tonight found weights allround exhausting wobbled home .


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Gd solid quick session Loz!! Mine was my fast too!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Lee needed some motivation nearly fell asleep


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not been reading much of late but would I be right in thinking you're no longer a hermit?? How you finding it bud?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL What at the gym during ur leg session or now ur at home relaxing??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> LOL What at the gym during ur leg session or now ur at home relaxing??


 at the gym!!!


Dorsey said:


> Not been reading much of late but would I be right in thinking you're no longer a hermit?? How you finding it bud?


ayyyy land of the living now must admit though getting rid of those jedi robes was a task =-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> at the gym!!!
> 
> ayyyy land of the living now must admit though getting rid of those jedi robes was a task =-)


Ha, good man. How you finding free squats as opposed to your leverage bar?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hard work bud but getting there slowly very slowly


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec Dec [email protected],10100x4

DB flyes [email protected],[email protected]

DB Incline Press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed on 9th

Flat Bench Oly [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] f9th no spotter =-(

Iso Lateral Decline Press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] f9th

Dips 10,5,5,8 found these hard today

Tricep Pushdown [email protected]

Hammer Strength MTS ab crunch [email protected],[email protected] this killed me

Rotory Torso Machine [email protected] each side


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

WIde Chins 10 :rofl:,5,4

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] couldnt move the 160 today grip was shocking

Partial Deadlift [email protected],[email protected]

Hyperextension [email protected],[email protected]

Lat pull [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] >[email protected]

Diverging row seated [email protected],12[email protected] nice slow annd controlled

Incline Curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] just

Barbell 21s 2 setsx20kg,1 [email protected]

knackered after yesterdays workout need a good rest over the weekend and do some grip work perhaps,all deads are overhand which is harder but helps my grip


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

1/04/2013 shoulders

03/04/2013 chest tris and abs

05/04/2013

Chins 9,6,5

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Partials [email protected] strapped up for that last few and all overhand grip [email protected] [email protected]

Lat pulldown superset [email protected] with close grip pulldown [email protected] last set 7 failed on 8th booya

Incline Curls [email protected],1018,[email protected]

EZ 21s 3 [email protected] arms pumped to buggery grip shagged too result , usual b&r and bcaa after.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Deads then partials must try that 1..great thought out back routine loz..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Wez forgot to add in the seated rows the superset was killer was too knacked and my baby finger hurt :biggrin:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You do seated rows on a machine or on the cables? I find squeezing and holding for 2/3 seconds really works the lats! Great doms the day after


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mainly on machine at moment the but will give cables a blast too I like the diverging row machine gives me lat ache

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] much lower to ground but need to get 10 reps of 100 with good low form as a starting point

Calf press machine full stack 134kg 10x3

Leg extension [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

done and out as bigger leg press machine was busy and wanted to start doing some form practice for front squats but was filling up with large people so left it


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec dec [email protected] [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected]

ISo decline press [email protected] x3

Tri push down [email protected]

Done in an hour

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift overhand grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] more like singles on the 140s grip kept giving up,[email protected] tried another grip went, tried overhand/underhand mixed grip on [email protected] and went up no trouble at all which gives me quite a bit of confidence for the bigger weights but trying to accomplish it with overhand.

Partials [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] all overhand to exhaust grip

diverging row seated [email protected]

Close grip pull down on lat pull machine [email protected]

left arms and havent done any shoulders this week front delt was tweaked after pressing on wedneday tried lat pull but could feel it aching so left any type of wide grip movement today.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3.5 mile run as weathers getting a bit warmer 30.50 mins totally bushed=-)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected]bar,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] atg building slowly up now still find it hard work but wont be happy till i get at least [email protected] as a starting point

Leg press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] ouch

seated calf raises [email protected]

Leg extension [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

prone leg curl [email protected]

leg press diffrent machine [email protected] to finish 45 mins total time


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

pec dec [email protected],[email protected]

db incline [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

dips 10,10,7

tricep pushdowns rope [email protected],[email protected]

ab crunch machine [email protected] tried pectoral fly machine but started to aggrevate my shoulder so left it after a few reps

some sweaty bloke really stank i mean horrible smelly sweat not nice at all get a bath grebo!!!!! no one was near him =-o


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chins 8,6,5

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

wide lat pull [email protected] supersetted with close griip pull down [email protected]

diverging row [email protected] seated

incline db seated curls [email protected]

ez 21's @25x1 @20x2

arms are sooo tired was an early one too


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

leg press [email protected]

prone leg curl [email protected],[email protected]

Leg extension [email protected]

done 36 min and out the door not much time and was heaving


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rear delt machine [email protected],[email protected]

DB shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated db side raises [email protected]

DB front raises [email protected]

Mili press smith [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

went light this week as shoulder still twitchy and still has an ache didnt want to aggrevate it


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

pec dec [email protected]

db flyes incline [email protected] wu,[email protected]

db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

flat bench [email protected]@70,[email protected],[email protected]

Machine dips [email protected],[email protected] nice squeeze in these

bw dips 10,10,10

rope pushdowns tris [email protected]

ab machine [email protected]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

back from friday

Chins 9,5,4

Partials [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],,[email protected],[email protected] no rest quick as ya like

lat pulldown [email protected]

Seated cable row [email protected]

Front pulldowns [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected] wu [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] strength increasing now and about time

Seated calf raises [email protected]

Cybex Squat/leg press [email protected]

Reverse Fly machine [email protected],[email protected] something x3

DB Shoulder press [email protected]

External rotations front and side [email protected] each arm helped loosen up my dodgy shoulder need to do these on all pushing days now as felt much better after doing these

Hammer Strength iso lateral shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated DB Raises [email protected]

done


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec Fly machine 1 [email protected]

pec fly machine 2 [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

DB Incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10,10,9

Tricep pushdown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

build and recover with some bcaa and done in an hour


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide chins 10,5,5

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Partial [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] grip failed

Pulldowns [email protected]

Rowing machine seated cable [email protected]

Iso Lat Row [email protected] great tension on this machine loved it

Incline seated Db curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

EZ 21,s 3 [email protected] these killed me upped the weight to 25 for three sets and failed on the last two movements of the last set, 5 secs rest then finished it off

preacher curls ez bar [email protected] arms done for and back aching


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tuesday ran for the first time since April, 3 miles took 27 mins and was totally knackered , run today took 37 mins for four miles now my knees are on fire serves me right for slacking think I need to lie down .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Im the same m8!! Havent run on the rd since my bike accident!!! Did first 1 today 3.5 miles 31mins without stopping!! Got 2 mega blisters tho from my new orthotics in my trainers!!! Not impressed!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> Tuesday ran for the first time since April, 3 miles took 27 mins and was totally knackered , run today took 37 mins for four miles now my knees are on fire serves me right for slacking think I need to lie down .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I haven't ran in 12 months now for that exact same reason!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't ran for 12 years!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Legs and shoulders after a week off , squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg extension followed by calf raises

Then reverse flyes, db shoulder press , mili press on smiths and some raises done in an hour .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline db flyes [email protected]

DB Incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat BB Bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] real slow

then some dips 10,9,8 and rope pushdowns [email protected] all done with some build and recover and leucine i really do need a spotter now was going to run but legs still aching from monday


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] all overhand grip then tried [email protected] grip failed tried mixed grip and [email protected] then tried 180kg got it past my knees and gave up nearly just nearly then tried 170 and couldn't do that bugger !!!

wide grip lat pull ss close grip pulldown [email protected]

t bar row machine [email protected],[email protected]

DB bent over row [email protected] each arm

iso lat row [email protected] done in an hour time fro the straps next time


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Was that meant to say [email protected]?

That's some good lifting if so


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oops no 1 only /-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Quick legs today

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] good and low pleased with progress need to push harder though

Seated calf raises [email protected]

Leg extensions [email protected]

leg press smaller plate machine [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Done in 45 mins missed shoulders as had little time

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reverse fly [email protected] x 3

Vertical seated db shoulder [email protected] [email protected],[email protected] just

Smith mili press [email protected], [email protected],[email protected]

Mili press behind neck smith [email protected]

Db seated side raises [email protected]

Hammer strength ISo lateral shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],>[email protected] failed

Done in just under an hour

Shoulders feeling it now

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Went for a run 2.7 miles with a full heavy hoodie in the rain legs still ache from yesterday and feel tight 24 mins total time too slow feel im letting the cardio slip but feel bigger because of it

food today has been

7am 4 whole eggs breakfast +almonds

11.00am 200g turkey 200g green beans

2.00pm 200g turkey 200g grean beans

4.00pm b&r +leucine and bcaa

6.00pm almonds and coffee

8.30 2 beef burgers with 2 wholemeal baps

bedtime will have almonds and casein .


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

good progress and nice diet loz, how far down do you go on squats? legs @ 90c or just before?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Past parallel buddy so trying not to cheat 

Chest fly [email protected] [email protected] in [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Decline bench [email protected], [email protected],[email protected] found these easy

ISo lateral decline press [email protected]

Done in 40 mins 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chins 8,6,6

Partials [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected], [email protected] static hold 5 secs overhand [email protected] failed overhand , then mixed [email protected] static hold , [email protected] static hold no straps  PB

ISo hammer high [email protected],[email protected]

ISO lateral low row [email protected]

Got some tips from a comp lifter today too! Had to partials due to knee being a bit sore , going to need some knee straps now for future squats

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice PB dude.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah mate was pleased been trying to build grip and been struggling to get above 180 recently can pull far more with a mixed grip now due to using overhand as standard for a while, now to get it from the floor 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rear delt machine [email protected],[email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]@27.5

Smith press behind neck [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db seated side raises [email protected],[email protected] still slight ache on shoulder but knee feels better after last weeks twins still need to order straps

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec fly machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

External rotations 10x3

Incline db press [email protected], [email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] no rest the [email protected]

Dips 10,10,7 f8th

Cable push downs [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Loz. From another Loz. Excellent blog mate!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chins 10,5,5

Close grip pulldowns cable [email protected]

ISo lateral row [email protected]

Db bent over rows [email protected]

Partials [email protected], [email protected],[email protected], [email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You ever thought of aiming for say 7,7,7 on chins dude then trying for 8,7,7 the following week and so on? Seems like doing that big first set burns you out a little?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It does dorse always! some weeks can't even manage 10 but they are building slowly , I'm really pleased when I knock out ten gives me a boost aiming for 10,10,10 but its more my grip for deads thats what I'm trying improve, it's a good warm up ex for my grip , but I'm finding its catching up with my back now, always do them first as they take quite a bit of energy and fatigue my grip

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rear delt machine [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Mili press oly bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db seated side raises [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest fly machine [email protected]

External rotations 10x3

Db incline press [email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

ISo lateral super incline machine [email protected]>[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sunday run 2.00 miles easing myself back into done cardio also took delivery of my knee wraps  self preservation here we come

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] knee wraps one but need to get them the right tightness felt better with on though but went light just in case

Seated calf raise [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg ext [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

Db side raises [email protected]

Mili press oly bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

See you're making great progress mate since you shifted to a gym. Good stuff


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Tom yeah good to have a bigger choice to be honest enjoying it the more I go, think working out at home makes you slightly reclusive

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec dec [email protected],[email protected]

Ext rotations 10x3 6kg

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected]

Decline bench [email protected],[email protected], [email protected]

Close grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10,10,7

Tricep cable push downs [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift [email protected] warm up [email protected],[email protected] changed from both overhand to mixed grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] previous pb from floor, [email protected] and the boy brings it home with ease booyyyyaaaaa!!!!! PB, then tried 190 from floor twice, got it halfway up quads twice!! but no lock out daaammmmmnnnn!!!! 200 here we come hands looking a bit rough but no straps.

wide grip lat pulldowns [email protected]

Front pulldowns [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated row [email protected] each arm together x 3

ISO lateral low [email protected]

done and very pleased with dead progress seems the partial speed work is helping both grip and lower back bit more focus on squats will also help


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> Thanks Tom yeah good to have a bigger choice to be honest enjoying it the more I go, think working out at home makes you slightly reclusive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Definitely - given work, some weekdays, the gym is the only time I see people outside the office.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> Deadlift [email protected] warm up [email protected],[email protected] changed from both overhand to mixed grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] previous pb from floor, [email protected] and the boy brings it home with ease booyyyyaaaaa!!!!! PB, then tried 190 from floor twice, got it halfway up quads twice!! but no lock out daaammmmmnnnn!!!! 200 here we come hands looking a bit rough but no straps.
> 
> wide grip lat pulldowns [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hugely Impressed mate. I have lordosis which makes deads s**t, but even geared up like crazy I only ever hit 205. You'll be passed that in no time


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Tom hopefully, if I can get 200 from the floor in a few months I will be amazed , some weeks cant lift nothing , some weeks much stronger didn't use my belt either and no real twinges so all good

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gdickdas (Jun 12, 2013)

Loz said:


> Deadlift [email protected] warm up [email protected],[email protected] changed from both overhand to mixed grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] previous pb from floor, [email protected] and the boy brings it home with ease booyyyyaaaaa!!!!! PB, then tried 190 from floor twice, got it halfway up quads twice!! but no lock out daaammmmmnnnn!!!! 200 here we come hands looking a bit rough but no straps.
> 
> wide grip lat pulldowns [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hey there bud! Nice work indeed!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Gregor!!i see you've been putting in some extra sessions in too nice to have you here bud .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shoulders and legs

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] not enough depth

Seated calf raises [email protected]

Leg ext [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected]

Db side raises [email protected]

Mili press smiths [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fly machine [email protected]

Pec fly machine [email protected],[email protected]

External rotations [email protected] each arm

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer ISo decline press [email protected]

Tri extension machine [email protected]

Dips 10,7,7

Tri push downs cable [email protected]

Strength down this week too much driving and feeling tired today

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Out on bike for an hour + think of it as low impact cardio

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Partial overhand grip quick reps no rest between [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],mixed grip [email protected], slower reps not singles just [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] strapped up [email protected] singles

Wide lat pull [email protected],[email protected]

[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

High row [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] form was a liitle off too much weight

ISo lat low row [email protected]

Good session quite intense still felt a little lethargic , need to also put some extra work on the rear delts as the fronts look more dominant

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thought I'd come and say hello, good job on the deads mate, you're becoming a monster


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

mark_star said:


> thought I'd come and say hello, good job on the deads mate, you're becoming a monster


Hey man !!! Cheers Mark hope alls well bud, hope the shops doing well , you won any more retailer of year awards yet :-0

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

all is well here mate, shop is bloody hard work but we keep going


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great stuff good to hear bud, don't let that journal get too lonely 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Great stuff good to hear bud, don't let that journal get too lonely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


oh bum, ok will give you my last weeks updates


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3 mile run 26 mins bit slow, then walked for a mile home fast like =-) magners power


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Calf raises [email protected]

Leg extensions [email protected]

Reverse bench flyes [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Smith shoulder press [email protected],[email protected], [email protected],[email protected]

Seated db side raises [email protected]

Rear delt machine [email protected]

Rear delts ache so that's good news and new brachial sleeveless workout hoodie is great, first bit of gym wear I really like

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Machine fly [email protected],[email protected]

Pec fly machine [email protected]

External rotations 10x3

Db press incline [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer decline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10 ,9,8

Tricep rope push downs [email protected] all done off to get a shirt

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ooh dead day
View attachment 5313
not a soul about

Chins 8, 8,6

Overhand deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],then mixed [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Pulldowns machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Machine row [email protected]

Low row machine [email protected]

Upright seated db curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ez preachers [email protected],[email protected] ,[email protected]

Cable bicep curls [email protected],[email protected]

Felt like a great workout even had energy for arms 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Calf raises seated [email protected]

Leg extns [email protected]

Reverse flyes [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

Smith shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated db side raises [email protected]

Bent over seated rear laterals [email protected]

Need to work on depth on squats when doing 100 knee still a liitle odd tho so trying to save that from any further ache but putting straps on can be a pain

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

just had a little catch up, things looking really great mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Feel like I'm going backwards with squats bud need to stop being lazy and start breathing out my bum. Quite pleased with overall progress though and not picked up any niggles part from a bit pressure on the knee when squatting so all good really. Have you broke that 200 barrier yet? If not get yer finger out :-0 hope all is well Sir

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

need to get my finger out, dropped it back and added more reps, just beginning to build back up again. Do have a couples of niggles at mo and need to sort them so that i can really improve things


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think that's the thing train clever and

avoid injury Mark I'm using these straps to try and avoid any knee trouble with squats in the future been quite lucky with the deadlift form recently think all the assistance excercises are helping too

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec dec machine [email protected],[email protected]

Pec fly machine [email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] PB failed on 8th

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Decline bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10,8,7

Tri rope push downs [email protected]

Seated dip machine [email protected] tris

Pleased with getting the 37.5s up as couldn't manage that last week

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Is that your gym loz ??


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well if your numbers are anything to go by, you're doing great


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

wezo said:


> Is that your gym loz ??


Yeah bud downstairs where all the squat racks and the deadlift platform it's never really busy at all the quietest room in the house

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

mark_star said:


> well if your numbers are anything to go by, you're doing great


Thanks Mark just not growing as quick as I would like 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Partial deads fast reps overhand [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected], then mixed grip [email protected], [email protected],[email protected],strapped up [email protected] tired this week grip was weaker than last

High row machine [email protected] slow and controlled

Front pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] slow and controlled until last few reps at 100

ISo low row [email protected] fcuked

Seated db curls [email protected],[email protected]

Standing bicep curls [email protected],[email protected] all machine and preacher busy so left it at that

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Loz said:


> Yeah bud downstairs where all the squat racks and the deadlift platform it's never really busy at all the quietest room in the house
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Looks hardcore my kind of gym ..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Its quite a good one to be fair, costs me £14 per month for two years but you can get out after a year, its got everythng theres 2 huge rooms full of decent gear and the downstairs photographed has got four squat racks behind also a spa, cardio machines galor plus a punch bag type room for the ole aggresive cardio=-)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] slow controlled pass para and no lockout geeez !!!!! [email protected] heels raised felt quite good [email protected],[email protected]

Leg press [email protected]

Seated calf raises [email protected]

And lower gym was empty again
View attachment 5321


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] slow controlled pass para and no lockout geeez !!!!! [email protected] heels raised felt quite good [email protected],[email protected]
> 
> Leg press [email protected]
> 
> ...


Looking forward to meeting up dude, will get those squats dropped from 60 to 40 in no time!! Ha


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thought I would give philosophy a go and yup intense! Enjoyable too

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rear delt machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]>[email protected]

Reverse bench flyes [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Mili press smith [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db side seated raises [email protected]

Seated db curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Preacher machine curls [email protected]

Ab machine. [email protected]

Then sauna and cold shower eek quiet too

View attachment 5322


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wednesday workout

Machine flyes [email protected]>[email protected]

External rotations 10,10,[email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected]

ISo decline [email protected],60,40

Rope push downs [email protected],27,23,23

Tricep machine [email protected] ouch

Another sauna after wonder if this helps towards muscle wastage ???

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift overhand [email protected],[email protected],mixed [email protected],[email protected], [email protected],failed 190 twice no lock out

Bent over db single rows [email protected] 3

ISo lat wide pulldown [email protected]

High row machine [email protected] x3

Front pulldown [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected], [email protected],[email protected]

Seated calf raises [email protected]

Seated db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Smith mili press seated [email protected]

Rear delt machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Reverse bench flyes 1017.5x4

Seated db side raises [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try smaller increments to get your 190 bud


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes mate!!! Bang on!thats the plan now been going heavy for a few weeks so will back off a little now and do more grip work with partials and quick low rest reps, and then go from there! add 5 and see if i can get it up theres nothing smaller in the gym than 2.5s, its a long haul but its going in the right direction, i couldnt get 150 up before so vast improvment , whats helped too has been using overhand grip mainly until my grip is ****ed but then after a week or two with some rest my grip improves with mixed and can pull more, i will get a vid up soon think im due one=-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i failed my 200 partial 2x whilst pulling 190..

i took 4 weeks adding 2.5kg a time and got it easy then went 1kg a week till i improved my technique and went from 207kg to a massive 220 in 1 week, then went 1kg a week again..

altho only got to 221 before i had to stop the cycle for some reason..

take some plates with you to the gym bud, no ones gonna think your daft..

after all your a beast deadlifting 200kg


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Machine flyes [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

External rotations 10,10,10 singles each arm

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] getting better at these

ISO Lateral hammer decline press [email protected]

Flat oly bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10,10,6

Tri push downs cable [email protected]

Need to start upping my food I think and get a few more carbs in .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide chins 8,6,6

Partials overhand [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Wide pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Close grip pulldowns [email protected]

High row machine [email protected]

Low row machine [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rear delt machine [email protected],[email protected]

Reverse flyes [email protected],[email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Smiths mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db side raises [email protected]

Squats [email protected],[email protected]

All done good workout after a break of a week , sweat wasn't the word  nice and controlled going to try upping intensity too ! And more food

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Quick one tonight nothing too harsh

Flye machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline [email protected]

Flat bench oly bar [email protected],[email protected]

ISo lateral incline press machine [email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10,10,9

Tri

push downs [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

First run for a while, 3 miles total ouch!! legs were still aching after squats im sure i will feel it the morrow =-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

got any new pics around dude?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

@Cal Ha! Maybe a PB vid methinks !

Db seated incline curls [email protected]

Ez preacher curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Standing db curls [email protected],[email protected]

Ez 21s 3 [email protected] kg

Might do arms day on reg basis as don't give them enough justice when doing them on back day deads kill it !

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Front pulldowns [email protected],[email protected]

Db bent over row [email protected]

High row machine [email protected]

Iso low row machine [email protected]

Deadlift overhand grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected], then mixed grip [email protected],[email protected] then sauna .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reverse flye machine [email protected],[email protected]

Bench reverse db flyes [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected]

Smith mili press [email protected]

Db side seated raises [email protected],[email protected]

Quick sheesh and back to watch the athletics

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey loz, ive been reading your posts on your dissatisfaction of your rear delts for a while..

are you not getting any growth from deads?

could you tighten and draw your shoulders back more by tightening your upper back and rear delts?

i`ll be honest i wouldnt give rear delts a seconds thought till your total package is big enuff, then consider detail, however my one good shoulder whihc isnt wonky lol grows its rear delt, well i wouldnt say easily, but it is there. i`m not what you call responsive and dont really grow any bodyparts that easily..

i know some peeps respond to things some dont, but i would investigate tightening upper middle back as much as you can even if you think youre already as tight as you can be.

i thought i was keeping it all tight, then had a realization that took me to a new level and ive realised ive got lots of room for more tightness.

static holds grow muscle 

i tried 140kg from the floor deadlift the other day and my back didnt like it. (obviously i lifted it tho lol)

i`m gutted but i dont think i`ll ever be able to pull 200 from the floor, do it for me lol!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Listen bud if i can get it up!! i will and scream your name at the same time hehe! might get a few strange looks though? Im getting there though im going heavy one week and then partial speed reps the following week with overhand grip till failure and this seems to be keeping me and my back injury free, fingers crossed. Getting 200 will be a real milestone for me! 180 raw currently with a mixed grip, but taking it slow as not getting any younger. Bullets might be coming out soon but id rather get it natty first =-)

With regard to rear delts, I think to be honest ive only ever done one rear delt ex. With all the extra chest pressing and side raises ive gotten more growth on the fronts heads, so going to double up on the reverse fly machine then some rev flys on the bench. seem to get a much better contraction and can feel it too after pumped!!!! so this hopefully should give me some better shape.

I want golf balls on my shoulders brah!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

scream it lol..

i have golf balls on 1 shoulder 

dont forget rear delts are also heavily worked with db presses 

if i look at the rear delt stuff as a pre exhaust it seems more feasible if i`m honest


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated calf raises [email protected]

Seated incline db curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] PB

Standing alt db curls [email protected]

Ez preacher curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ez 21s [email protected]

Leg extns [email protected] good workout arms getting stronger which is great news, enjoyed arms again so might become one of the bicep boys 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Flye machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Decline bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10,9,6

Tri. Push downs cable [email protected]

Tricep machine [email protected]

Done then sauna / tricep pump 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide chins 9,4,4

Palms side grip pull ups 10,10,10

Lat pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Close grip front pulldown [email protected]

IS0 lateral low row [email protected]

Bit of upper back work today lower tommorow with more emphasis on my deads 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Got a nice new hoodie in the post  quick as always and today's workout went like this .

Partials overhand quick [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] slower on 130s more singles after 6 reps grip weakens ,[email protected], changed to mixed grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] strapped up [email protected],[email protected] f cuked!!!!!

Bent over row oly bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db bent over single arm rows [email protected]

Seated cable row [email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Rear delt machine [email protected]

Reverse flyes bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db shoulder press vertical seat [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Iso lateral shoulder press hammer [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db seated side raises [email protected]

Leg extension [email protected]

Matrix shoulder press [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, which sets of squats are your hard working sets?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey bud, which sets of squats are your hard working sets?


Last three bud 60s always a warm up

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Last three sets 60s are generally a warm up ex buddy ! Trying to go slow as poss and get pass para

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

2x10x80kg cant be too testing if you can then do 10x90kg?

just curious, i do all 3 sets same weight same reps.

i assume usually that if people pyramid up or down all sets are very hard?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tbh bud I've not been going crazy with squats due to tweaking my knee a few months back whenever I'm pressing anything nearing 100kg it seems to aggrevate it so just playing safe with my knees currently. Im not locking out and trying to keep good tension slowly , could push harder easily but don't want to chance it ' but its also the reason I got some straps for the knees . Really I should man up 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

makes sense now altho typically id suggest 3x10x85kg cos i have slight OCD lol

nah man up and keep hanging back 

situations change, i musy say if youre still using your leverage machine, when i tried mr.burns` it really didnt agree with me altho it didnt hit my knees it did hit my back within a rep, i have a tru squat machine which is supposed to be brillo for not causing knee pain, but it hits me with in a rep some days lol..

it`ll just let you focus on your deads anyhoo


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

In a proper hardcore gym now bud I sold the leverage machine for 800 still got the 300kg Olympic weights tho! Paid 800 for the machine and weights  ) I think that was part of the prob really, the machine saved my knees , starting from scratch with an oly was better for me. they are creeping up I'd just rather go slow after the niggle. I still got knee ache from today's but I know they need to go up cos it will aid my deads , trying to train clever 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wanna sell the plates?

ironic the machine spared your knees lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know It was giving me some leg growth too but I'm feeling doms a lot more than I did leveraging !! The plates are rubber bodypower tri grips not decided wether to keep or sell as they may come in handy in the future if I decide to get rid I will give you first ref 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cheers bud


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Db seated incline curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Standing alt db curls [email protected]

Ez preachers [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ez 21s 3 sets @22.5 ouch !! Forearms ache like hell!! Good session then sauna 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Machine flyes [email protected]

External rotations 10x3 side and top

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] just PB 

Flat oly bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10,10,8

Tri push do 10&32x3

Tri ext machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Then sauna  really pleased with dbs as had previously struggled to get the 35s up to press on an incline bench after the first set. Decided to try and up the weight and do less pressing movements today seemed to work =-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice PB mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Ben where you been hiding ?

Run 2.5k machine 3 incline then warm down then 10 mins on this bugger level 5-6 500 steps ouch !







!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like some awesome workouts uve been having Loz!! Iv always wanted to have a go on one of them stairmasters!! May have 2 hunt one down!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just been lurking mate and not posting as much, still training


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Quick question Loz what is that hoody?? Looks gd!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

On the Extreme site bud it brachial it quite a nice fit too !!

Workout was as follows

Wide chins 9,5,7

Lat pulldown palms facing [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Front pulldowns [email protected]

Machine high row [email protected]

Partials overhand [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected], then mixed [email protected], then straps [email protected],[email protected]

Bent over row oly bar [email protected],[email protected]

Sauna felt ill afterwards felt like I was gonna pass out .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Noce little back workout there Loz!! Growing them wings!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Reverse flyes [email protected] x3

Smith mili press [email protected]

Db seated side raises [email protected]

Then stair master level 7-8 560 steps 10 mins

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected], [email protected]

Rear delt machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Reverse bench flyes 10&17.5x3

Db shoulder press [email protected]

Smith mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db seated side raises [email protected]

Leg extensions [email protected],73,73

Abdominal press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Matrix ab machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Back after 2 weeks abroad with work . Nice and easy start back into it . Some dodgy joker approached me outside offering cheap protein powder ????

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seated db curls incline [email protected]

Standing biceps curls [email protected]

Ez preacher curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ez21s [email protected]

Dips 10,10,10

Tri rope push downs [email protected]

Tricep machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lat pulldown [email protected]

Front pulldown [email protected]

High row [email protected]

ISo low row [email protected]

Normal row machine [email protected]

Dead lift 0verhand grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] grip failed 4th rep,[email protected] changed to mixed grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],failed 185 grip was weak so next time might get the deads in first then try 185 as grip was a little tired should also start using straps more and focus on back strength

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sunday 4 mile run ouch really hurt :-0

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated calf raises [email protected]

Rear delt machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Reverse flyes [email protected]

Db shoulder press seated [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Superset [email protected] db side raises / Ez seated press mili [email protected] 3 sets

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Incline db curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Standing db curl [email protected],[email protected],10&15

Ez 21s @25 3 sets PB

Ez preacher curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Machine flye [email protected]

Pectoral fly machine [email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline tut 3 sets @20

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Chest press machine [email protected]

Dips 10,6,6 arms done in after tut felt really weak

30 mins running 5k

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Db seated curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Standing db curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ez preacher curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10,10,10 bw

Tricep machine 10,10,[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Machine flyes [email protected]

Reverse flyes [email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Smith mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db seated side raises [email protected]

Not logged for a while been busy moving house but hopefully should get back into things after a week off

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide grip lat pulldown superset with close grip pulldowns [email protected] both exs

Front pulldown machine [email protected]

ISo lateral low row [email protected]

Row machine both arms [email protected]

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],tried 190 no lockout twice then [email protected] just! Tried again then 1&@185pb getting there passing the barrier slowly

Today was a good day ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

hey Loz, you are getting there mate, nice to see it's still going well


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

140-170 is too big a jump as is 170-190 dude

take 5 weeks to go from 185-190.. job done.

expecting to add 5kg to beat a plateau is not the easy way to do it.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

@Mark thanks mate hope alls well in the land of shop ;-) hope business is doing well bud .how goes the training don't be shy x @cal I know bud but after warmup really wanted to break the seal , had a few tips about pushing the hips and leaning back more but was getting eager and I normally get my best lifts after some Heavy reps so was just impatient really well pleased tho x

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Latpull cables [email protected]

Close grip pull ups 10 ,10,10

High row machine [email protected]

Row machine [email protected]

ISO low row [email protected]

PArtials [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fly machine [email protected]

Reverse flyes [email protected]

Db shoulder press seated [email protected]

ISO lateral shoulder press [email protected]

Seated db side raises [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec dec [email protected]

Pectoral machine [email protected]

Db incline db press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

[email protected]

Dips 10,10,6

Tricep rope push downs [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide lat pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Front pulldown machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Iso lat high row [email protected]

Machine row [email protected]

Deadlift partials [email protected],[email protected] overhand then mixed [email protected],[email protected], [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lat pull [email protected]

Front pulldown [email protected]

High row machine [email protected],[email protected]

Row machine [email protected]

Partials [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Good workout today need to step up on the cardio though 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

keep going young fella, look Dorsey has been here too


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

mark_star said:


> keep going young fella, look Dorsey has been here too


Hey Mr star ! still plugin away I hope ? Don't be slacking !

Arms today then removing wallpaper

Incline curls seated [email protected],[email protected]

Hammer curls [email protected],10&17.5x3

Preacher Ez curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ez 21'[email protected] 3 sets

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Flye machine [email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dumbell pullovers [email protected]

Dips 10,10,7

Tricep machine [email protected]

Pleased with weights this week arms massively pumped with working them from arms last night

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rear delt machine [email protected]

Seated vert db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Smith mil press [email protected],[email protected]

Ez upright rows [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated db side raises [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pectoral fly machine wu [email protected],[email protected]

Matrix pec machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],tried the 37.5s no joy couldn't even get them up then [email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer ISO decline machine [email protected]

Dips 10,10,5

Tri extension machine [email protected]

Stair master 15mins 843 steps sweating and knackered then sauna 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cracking session mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dead day today not really feeling the love!

Lat pull close grip rev palms [email protected] [email protected]

High row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

ISO low row [email protected]

Db bent over rows [email protected]

Deadlift overhand [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],then mixed [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],then overhand fast partial to finish [email protected] also got some free bcaa with my whey ;-) which is a nice Offer ;-) might start warming up with 100s then start working on the 140s until I can get 10 reps without my back creaking to help build stamina for that future PB

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

sounds like a good idea, we've been doing 10 triples at 85% (160kg) which really seem to have helped


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds good Mark, just need to focus on reps a bit more for a while and get various lower back rows in then should be a good platform for improvement hopefully to get that elusive 200.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

race ya, not really


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reverse fly machine [email protected]

DB shoulder press seated [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

SS DB side raise seated [email protected] / Barbell upright rows [email protected]

ISO Lateral shoulder press machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

bushed for today


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

roll on friday eh? haha


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wednesday Chest and tricep workout

Machine flye [email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Bench Press oly bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Decline press [email protected],[email protected]

decline weighted sit ups [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] ouch not done these for a while and felt it

dips 10,10,10

tricep machine [email protected]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Today debacle was

Close grip pull down [email protected],[email protected]

Hammer strength wide grip pulldown [email protected]

High row machine [email protected]90,[email protected],[email protected]

Low row machine [email protected]

seated row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Deadlifts [email protected] [email protected] overhand then mixed grip [email protected] then tried a few heavier triples (inspiration from Mark) [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Still leaning forward with the deads slightly, drive is great though, just need to try and fall backwards more with heels, super wedge running trainers don't help either =-0 deload and work on the form after the heavier sets I think


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah good man

all that upper back stuff is bloody strong, get you :cheer2:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I actually meant inspiration "from" Mark =-0


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated calf raise [email protected]

Cybex leg press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Rear delt machine [email protected] [email protected]

Db vert seated shoulder press [email protected]

Seated Smith mili press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Superset db seated side raises [email protected] with upright barbell rows [email protected] good sesh today shoulders ache a bit

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench press [email protected] [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected], [email protected]

Dips 10,7

Tricep machine [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent DB work Loz and flat bench after, very impressive


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks bud trying little increases slowly and see how I fair

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Diverging lat pull [email protected]

Seated row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

ISO lat low row [email protected]

Front Pull down [email protected]

Partials overhand quick [email protected],[email protected] then mixed [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

woah excellent, the whole bloody lot of them are impressive


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks buddy been having a rest last few weeks been really busy but back on it past few days had a nice break tho

Yesterday's workout

Fly machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

ISO decline press machine [email protected]

Dips 10,10,9

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to see you still plugging away matey.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

As always Dorse consistency is key, this is the longest break from training I've had in three years was three weeks total so all good and much enjoyed , now to batter the body a little more and get some of those elusive pbs 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Loz said:


> As always Dorse consistency is key, this is the longest break from training I've had in three years was three weeks total so all good and much enjoyed , now to batter the body a little more and get some of those elusive pbs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Can't argue with that work ethic :hail:

The only time I take a break is when I do a deload every now and then.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide grip lat pull [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Front pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

High row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

ISO low row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Partials 0verhand [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Deadlift overhand [email protected],[email protected] then mixed grip [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] yes baby get in just got it up and held briefly couldn't ask for more after a 3 week rest didn't do my hands to much good tho









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice job mate, now go and sort those hands


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Loz said:


> Wide grip lat pull [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]
> 
> Front pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]
> 
> ...


Congrats on the PB :rockon:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reverse fly machine [email protected],[email protected]

Diverging shoulder press matrix [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed 10th

Db side raises [email protected],[email protected]

Smith shoulder press [email protected]

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg extension hammer strength machine [email protected]

Leg press hammer strength [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] ouch found this really hard work nice squeeze tho 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> As always Dorse consistency is key, this is the longest break from training I've had in three years was three weeks total so all good and much enjoyed , now to batter the body a little more and get some of those elusive pbs


Good man - i'm probably at 4 months + now at least...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

6th week of man flu here...

Now on antibiotics, am deaf in one ear n feel sh1t about myself physically 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> 6th week of man flu here...
> 
> Now on antibiotics, am deaf in one ear n feel sh1t about myself physically
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


Hope you get better soon chap,Don't worry tho bud you will soon be back at it and it won't do any harm



Dorsey said:


> Good man - i'm probably at 4 months + now at least...


Just crazy busy I take it dorse?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec dec [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] failed 9th

Db Incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

ISO lateral decline hammer press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Tricep rope push down [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Tricep bar push downs [email protected]

Dip machine seated [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] enough for today methinks

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide lat pull [email protected]

Front pulldown [email protected]

Hammer high row [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer ISO low row [email protected]

Seated row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Partials overhand [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],then mixed [email protected],[email protected],overhand with [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice job Loz, you must have a back like a barn door


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Aches a bit now Mark too tired for arms :-0

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Started using some max pump again from gaspari with some jungle music to get some added Umpth And seems to do the trick 

Incline curls seated [email protected]

Ez preachers [email protected],[email protected]@30

3 sets 21s 20kg

Ez drag curls [email protected]

Strength down a bit today but trying to bring my arms up a bit with some extra sessions 45 mins total

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rear delt machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db shoulder press [email protected]@27.5x2,[email protected]

ISO hammer shoulder press [email protected]

Seated db side raises [email protected],[email protected]

Upright row smiths machine [email protected]

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer leg extension [email protected]

Standing calf raise machine [email protected],[email protected]

Squats felt much better today feeling stronger must be the copious amounts of rice I'm eating .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec flye machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer ISO decline press [email protected]

Dips 10,10,9

Strength down as done shoulders yesterday not pleased with weights today should have had more rest.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

can't help that mate, I get it just the same, you're still working hard and progressing


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Trying mate;-) just done 2 mile run uphill raining and wind blowing against me im ruined

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

rather you than me


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide lat pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Front pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer high row [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated row side palms facing grip [email protected]

Db bent over single arm row [email protected]

Hammer ISO low row [email protected]

Deadlift partials [email protected],[email protected] 3

Left back and didn't go mad as still ache from the run

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reverse fly machine [email protected] [email protected],[email protected]

Db vert seated shoulder press [email protected],[email protected]

Smiths military press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated db side raises [email protected],[email protected]

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Hammer leg extensions [email protected]

Pleased with squatting today and shoulders rice has magic powers

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec dec [email protected], [email protected]

Matrix pec fly [email protected]

Flat bench oly [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Incline bench [email protected] oly bar

Db pullovers [email protected]

Dips 8,8,6 tired today /-(

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Diverging lat pull [email protected] [email protected]

Hammer pulldown [email protected],[email protected]

Hammer high row [email protected],[email protected]10,[email protected]

Hammer ISO low row [email protected]

Seated lifefitness row machine [email protected] [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db bent over single arm rows [email protected]

Ez preacher curls [email protected],[email protected]

T bar rows [email protected]

Better today no deads tho

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reverse fly machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db seated press [email protected]

Smith mili press [email protected]

Db side raised seated [email protected]

Squats [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] enough for today :-0

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

here we are again mate, another good job done and dusted


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah feel better afterwards looking better too just got to get food right can be hard work this consistency lark !

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec fly machine [email protected],[email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Decline bench [email protected]

Flat bench press [email protected] superset with close palm press ups

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wide grip chins 10,5,5

Close grip pull ups 10,10,10 [email protected]

Deadlift 0verhand [email protected],[email protected], mixed [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Enough was soo tired not enough sleep and tight on time :-0

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

still got some good lifts in mate, that's what matters


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

mark_star said:


> still got some good lifts in mate, that's what matters


Cheers bud not feeling enthused at the mo but still cracking on

From tonight

Pec fly machine [email protected],[email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench press oly bar [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

ISO decline press [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good old Loz, keep it going mate. Remember in for the long haul


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] wide lat pull

Close grip pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

High row [email protected]

Seated row machine [email protected]

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> [email protected],[email protected],[email protected] wide lat pull
> 
> Close grip pulldown [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]
> 
> ...


nice going Loz, you're really shifting some metal


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Trying to motivate myself thinking I need something different to try now ! all lifts seem to be improving bud , well the main 3 anyway, heading for the 200 dl slowly

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reverse fly [email protected],[email protected]

Db shoulder press seated [email protected]

Seated mili press smith [email protected]

Smith upright row [email protected],[email protected]

Side db raises [email protected]

Squats [email protected] [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pec dec [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Flat oly bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips 10,10,[email protected]

Tricep extensions [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Been a bit busy of late still training but having a little time off for my arm









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

blimey some serious ink going on there


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back on it today after a little rest period while my ink has been finished off 14 hours in all ouch, 2.0 mile run today and man did I feel it mainly uphill =-)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Back on it today after a little rest period while my ink has been finished off 14 hours in all ouch, 2.0 mile run today and man did I feel it mainly uphill =-)


Loz mate, good to see you, glad you're getting back to it


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Buddy will be interesting to see how the lifts have faired =-0


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mixed bag today more of and all over to ease mySelf back in

Reverse flyes [email protected]

Db shoulder press seated [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Seated side raises [email protected]

Bench press [email protected]

Partials overhand [email protected],[email protected]

Dead lift [email protected] ,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Squats [email protected]

Ouch big lay off strength down feeling a little tired

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

soon be back on it mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hopefully Mark, having a break does not pay dividends I ache all over, getting out the car today was a mission


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tuesday workout

Reverse flyes [email protected] [email protected]

Seated db shoulder press [email protected],[email protected]

Side raises seated [email protected]

Smiths mili press [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Machine flyes [email protected],[email protected]

Incline db press [email protected]

Flat bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Cable flye [email protected],[email protected]@10

Tricep push down [email protected]

Seated db curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Preacher ez curls [email protected]

Ouch body getting used to a hammering again

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

todays cardio session was a run 3.28 miles still aching from yesterday


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lat pull [email protected],[email protected]

High row [email protected]

Front pull down 1[email protected],[email protected]

Low row [email protected]

Dead lift overhand [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] mixed [email protected],2&140 ,

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Went jet skiing today and was wearing my wet boots just occurred to me these are great for deads real flat foot and dirt cheap


















20 quid eBay

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yesterday's shoulder workout

Shoulder seated press [email protected],[email protected]

Reverse db flyes [email protected]

Shoulder press machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Front cable raises [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Cable side raise [email protected] each side

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Flyes [email protected]

Db incline press [email protected],[email protected]

Flat bench [email protected]

Cable tri push downs [email protected]

Dips 10,6

3.5 mile run later

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Precor Lat pulldown wide [email protected]

Precor Front pulldown close grip [email protected]

Seated row precor [email protected]

Precor t bar row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Partials [email protected] overhand

[email protected] mixed

Different gym precor machines galore always surprises me weights feel different on different manufacturers machine although same movement

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Smith incline bench [email protected],[email protected],[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] Machine flyes [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Precor chest press [email protected],68,73

Close grip bench press [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Enough for today

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Close grip pull-ups 10,10,10

Wide lat pulldown [email protected]

Seated row [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

T bar row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Deadlift [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ez preachers [email protected]

Barbell 21s 3 sets 20kg

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

SS wide lat pulldown [email protected]

SS close grip pulldown [email protected]

Seated row machine [email protected]

T bar row machine [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Partials 0verhand [email protected],[email protected],

Mixed [email protected],[email protected],straps [email protected],[email protected]

Ez preacher curls [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

21s to finish

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ooh not posted for a bit, still training but not done any weights in December which is a first for me! have knocked running on the head for a few months to aid in growth as was hindering and will try light bike or stairmaster for cardio and see how I go.

Today was a mixture of flat bench 70x10x3 dumbell incline press 32.5x10x3 and hammer decline 70x10x3 tricep machine and dip machine to finish


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oioi!...........


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fook me you arms are getting big !!!!! meaning to phone you a some point dude :lift: Still working on that 200 lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tonights session

lat pulldowns

front pulldowns cable

seated under arm row

high row machine

seated straight row

partials [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] done


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol I was gonna mention 200 but daren't...

Lets be having it you bon bon eating mutha fuka! ?

Ta bud... Allways helps to reload the gunz before using them ?


----------

